# Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...



## Adrian* (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Wie auch im letzten Jahr sollten wir wieder unser fänge wieder hier Bündeln...
Hinzu sollten auch vielleicht mal, wer will ein paar bilder eurer Angeltage kommen, da ich hier solche bilder immer wieder vermisse...

Also Petri Heil & viel Spaß für 2006 #h


----------



## carassius (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moin Leute!

Ich war gestern mal wieder los,und konnte ein 49er Aland fangen.

Gruß Carassius


----------



## Adrian* (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Heeey der erste Fisch 
Mit der Feederrute gefangen?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Schönes Thema. Und der Aland ist natürlich auch super. Leider ist bei uns alles  zugefroren.


----------



## carassius (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Heeey der erste Fisch
> Mit der Feederrute gefangen?


 
Ich habe mit der Multi-Picker gefischt!


----------



## DerSchneider (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moinsen

frohes Jahr euch allen nachträglich#h 

Wir waren heut zum ersten mal los...die Fische beißen:g 
Hoffe das dieses Thema wieder so gut wird wie 2005,
viele Fotos, viele Tipps und kein Streit#6 
Viel Erfolg euch allen#h


----------



## Adrian* (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Allein ich werde dieses Jahr diesen thread mit Bildern & Berichten vollposten!
Bin im moment richtig heiss auf's Feeder'n, bin wie verrückt am Kaufen


----------



## DerSchneider (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Aufs feedern bin ich auch schon heiß, momentan ist mir das aber zu kalt, da ich beim feedern sehr viel Zeit brauche.
Wir sind nach 2,5Stunden abgehauen...war zuuuu kaltttt


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute an der Kossau unterwegs .
Voll wie am Forellenpuff da :c 
Konnte ca. 40 Rotaugen/Rotfedern zwischen 20 und 30 cm landen .
Hatte eigentlich eher Hoffnung auf n großen Döbel oder ne Forelle aber das war wohl nix  =(

War auch der einzige der die Fische zurückgesetzt hat , alle anderen (größtenteils Russen) haben die Weißfische in Massen abgeschlachtet #q .


----------



## Adrian* (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Kochtopangler

Wem erzählst du das!
Bei uns im Hafen ist es voll komig, irgendwie geht der ganze bestand ganz runter an den anfang vom Hafen, und da sitzen seh dann die......
Und jeder noch so kleine Fisch verschwindet im Eimer, da wird sich nicht an die regeln gehalten, da wird gerissen und alles, aber kümmert ja keinen...


----------



## Adrian* (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Schneider

Man siehts an deinen Bilder'n 
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch noch zu kalt, hab auch noch lange nicht alles zusammen was ich geplant habe...
Und en Erlaubnisschein muss ich mir auch noch holen....
Aber so mitte Februar gehts los...


----------



## plattform7 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



> War auch der einzige der die Fische zurückgesetzt hat , alle anderen (größtenteils Russen) haben die Weißfische in Massen abgeschlachtet #q .


 
Und??? #c  Wo liegt denn das Problem? Ist das Rotauge momentan in der Schonzeit? Oder wurden Mindestmaße dafür eingeführt und unterschritten?

Also ehrlich, es gibt sicherlich mal Gründe, sich über solche Menschen aufzuregen, aber man soll den Ball auch schön flach halten. Hier sehe ich keinen einzigen Grund und man soll dann auch nicht übertreiben. Wenn man unrechtes tut, dann bitte, kann sicherlich ausdiskutiert werden, aber einfach irgendwas zu labern, was einem persönlich nicht in den Kragen passt, das muss nicht sein... #d


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

nö hab auch nix dagegen wenn da jemand Fische mitnimmt ...
aber wenn da an so einem mini gewässer 10 Angler stehen  und jeder alle 5 min n Fisch rausholt und die dann alle totkloppt (naja eigentlich kloppen sie die Dinger nichtmal tot sondern schmeißen sie so in den Eimer) denn ist das auf dauer nicht gut für den Fischbestand ...

Und diese Leute stehen da nicht grade selten !
Außerdem ist schon alles verdreckt wie sau obwohl die Schonzeit erst seit 4 tagen vorbei ist !


----------



## plattform7 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



> aber wenn da an so einem mini gewässer 10 Angler stehen und jeder alle 5 min n Fisch rausholt und die dann alle totkloppt (naja eigentlich kloppen sie die Dinger nichtmal tot sondern schmeißen sie so in den Eimer) denn ist das auf dauer nicht gut für den Fischbestand ...


 
Nun gut, das muss Euer Verein entscheiden. Wenn die Leute dort legal angeln, dann steht es denen auch zu, die Fische mitzunehmen, egal wieviele, solange das nicht gegen eine der Vorschriften verstößt, genauso wie es einem zusteht, die auf eigene Verantwortung zu releasen... Wenn der Bestand so schlecht ist, dann soll Euer Verein mal die Anzahl der Mitglieder minimieren, um der Anfrage gerecht zu werden. Aber ob das einem persönlich passt oder nicht ist ne andere Sache... 

Wegen Sauberkeit, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, wenn es so ist, wie du sagst - das ist ne Sauerei und hat keine Entschuldigung verdient.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Weder ich noch die anderen die heute da waren sind vereinsmitglieder .
Alles gastangler .

Und mir wurde bei beiden Kartenausgabestellen (die erste war schon leergekauft) mitgeteilt das es gut sein dann das meine 60 € teure jahreskarte schon nach nem Monat ungültig ist weil der Verein das Verhalten der Russen nicht länger mitmachen will und dann das Gewässer für Gastangler total sperrt ...

Finds ne Schweinerei das dann alle Angler unter solchen Schweinen zu leiden haben !
Hab dort gestern Abend alle möglichen Köderdosen etc eingesammelt und heute sah das schon wieder genauso aus , und das in nem Naturschutzgebiet !

Zum Fischbestand : Der ist Momentan noch extrem gut , zumindest bei den Rotaugen , aber das hat sich anscheinend herumgesprochen ...
Es handelt sich um einen Bach der an den meisten Stellen nur ca 3m breit und nichtmal n meter tief ist . Da kannst dir ja ausrechnen wielange der Fischbestand so einen Befischungsdruck standhält ...

Klar ist es ihr gutes Recht Fische mitzunehmen , aber man kann sich doch mit 10 guten Rotaugen zufriedengeben , und braucht nicht unbedingt n ganzen Eimer voll ...


Ps: Ich habe nichts gegen Russen , aber es ist eine tatsache das es größtenteils Russen sind die sich dort so Verhalten !


----------



## plattform7 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich wollte dir auch nicht unterstellen, dass du was gegen die Leute hast.

Wenn bei Euch solche Zustände herschen, dann ist das natürlich traurig #d ...
Ich wollte damit nur klar machen, dass man entweder alles hinschreibt oder gar nichts, aber so undefinierbare Aussagen bringen einen auch nicht weiter. Aus deinem ersten Posting ging ja nichts anderes heraus, áls dass es dir nicht gefällt, dass die alle Rotaugen mitnehmen... Ich wusste, dass da was anderes dahinter steckt |supergri , deshalb meine Antworten dadrauf...#h


----------



## Paul Otto (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hey Kochtopangler !

Wir hatten in unseren V.gewässer das gleiche Problem,haben es aber gelöst indem wir unsere russischen Sportfreunde im Auge behalten haben.
Da kann man schnell die Spreu vom Weizen trennen.
Es ist mit viel Zeit u. Arbeit verbunden ,aber es geht, man solte nur den Mut dazu haben.  |krach:
Zum Teil gibt es auch deutsche Sportfreunde wo man etwas besser aufschauen sollte.|kopfkrat
Thema Weissfischfänge ,da kann ich noch nicht viel sagen denn wir haben noch Schnee ohne Ende u. das V.gewässer ist noch zugefroren.


----------



## Fish-Master (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@ Kochtoppangler

Ich bin vollkommen deiner Meinung. Bei uns ist es genauso, die Russland-Deutschen nehmen echt jeden Fisch mit, egal wie groß! Selbst die kleinste Rotauge! Ich habe selber einen russischen Freund, dessen Vater auch angelt, der ist aber nicht so, er angelt nur aus spaß, und nicht um die Familie mit den massenhaften selbstegfangenen Fischen zu ernähren, er schmeisßt alle Fische wieder zurück. Aber der größte Teil der Russland-Deutschen machen das leider nicht so, die Füttern an ohne Ende, und holen echt alles aus dem Gewässer.., das finde ich echt nicht gut. 

Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass ich was gegen Russland-Deutsche hab, nur ihr Benehmen beim Angeln ist echt unakzeptabel!

Zu den Weissfischen, hab dieses Jahr noch nix gefangen, war auch noch nicht los, zu kalt!


----------



## mainfischer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Servus!Hab eure Beiträge alle mit großem Interresse gelesen.Bei uns in Unterfranken sieht es leider nicht viel besser aus mit den Rußland-Deutschen beim angeln.Es wird mit Köderfisch in der Schonzeit auf Raubfisch geangelt(und auch mitgenommen),mit mehreren Hacken an einer Angel und zu allem Überfluss werden Feiern am Wasser abgehalten die sich gewaschen haben.Am nächsten Tag könntest du mit einem 5Kubikmetercontainer kommen.Der wird garantiert voll.Sämtlicher Müll bleibt liegen.Aus diesem Grund sind diese "Angler"auch nicht unbedingt gern gesehen,obwohl es auch unter diesen Leuten ganz vernünftige gibt.Es ist aber leider die Minderheit.


----------



## bacalo (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Zum Thread zurückkommend;

war heute Nachmittag am Lohrer Sportboothafen und fing auf Dosenmais fünf Pfündige Rotaugen.

Abundzu versuchte ich es mit einem Dreier Mepps und konnte hierbei meine erste Nase http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nase_%28Fisch%29
seit über 25 Jahren fangen.
Doch hatte ich die gut 30cm lange Nase an der Rückenflosse gerissen.

Denoch war es mir eine Freude, einen in den 70 Jahren häufig anzutreffenden Fisch wieder einmal an den Haken zu bekommen.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## plattform7 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Petri, bacalo!

Warste mit der Feeder, Stippe oder Match unterwegs?

Mir juckts schon in den Fingern, will meine neue Match und die neue Feeder ausprobieren, wie es aussieht, komm aber nicht vor Februar ans Wasser, einfach viel zu tun momentan...


----------



## Fischers Fritz (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ja ich will auch meine neue Feeder ausprobieren.


----------



## DerSchneider (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Schneider
> 
> Man siehts an deinen Bilder'n
> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch noch zu kalt, hab auch noch lange nicht alles zusammen was ich geplant habe...
> ...




Das auf den Fotos bin ich aber nicht, muss immer die Fotos machen:c


----------



## JonasH (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Muhaa war getsern kurz an nem Bach hier...geguckt obs vielleicht ein paar kleine Döbel an den Haken lockt oder ne Winterrotfeder... Tja wie soll ich sagen... die Eiszapfen an den Rutenringen sahen auf jedenfall toll aus! Und was mich auch beeindruckt hat- Wie schön naturbelassen der Bach noch ist(War ne Stelle wo ich noch nie war...)


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Also ich hab bei mir am bach noch mehrmals gut gefangen , das mit den Russen dort ist auch weniger geworden .
Habe am Schluss mit nem 3er Aalhaken und 8 Maiskörnern gefischt .
So konnt ich dann auch das ein oder andere Rotauge über 30 cm landen .
Döbel waren leider immernoch nicht dabei ...

@ Jonas Würd an dem bach mal ordentlich Strecke machen . An dem Bach an dem ich fische ists so das auf ca. 30 m (unterhalb von nem Wehr ) die Fische schon fast gestapelt stehen , und auf der übrigen Strecke höchstens mal einzelne .
Könnte mir Vorstellen das es bei dir auch solche Sammelstellen gibt , die musst du nur finden ...


----------



## OnTheMove (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Das mit dem dreck an den Angelstellen find ich auch immer wieder fasszinierend, ich war jetzt 3 mal hintereinander an einer angelstelle am rhein (nie was gefangen)hab sie aber immer wieder sauber gemacht. Krieg aber das  :vwenn sie die woche drauf wieder aussieht wie sau. Gegen so jungs müsste mal irgendwie vorgegangen werden!! das prob ist nur wie???|kopfkrat 

vorallem lagen ein paar mal jede menge blanke haken rum (gut für mich, schlecht für die umwelt)

Sorry aber so leuten gehört auf den Küchentisch geschi**** und das angeln verboten!!!|gr:


----------



## JonasH (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Das fand ich auch so faszinierend obwohl an diesem Bach relativ viel gefischt wird (was man an getrampelten pfaden auch gut erkennt) habe ich kaum Müll gefunden... eine Hakenpackung(leer..) 
Und zu den Russischen mitbürgern kann ich nur sagen, dass ich BIS JETZT zum GLück keine schlechtenerfahrungen mit denen gemacht hab... und man auch nciht gleich jeden Russen so abstempeln sollte aber leider ist es ja häufig so das ausgerechnet die ausländschen angler auffallen... SCHADE!


----------



## FLiTsChE (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war dieses jahr schon 2 mal einmal am kanal und einmal an der lippe und an beiden gewässern war einmal garnix|gr: ...noch nicht mal ne made angenuckelt...naja aber ich schmeiß die rute nicht so schnell ins wasser |rolleyes  mal sehen wie es nächstes wochenende aussieht bei einem positiven ergebniss teile ich es euch mit 
petri heil


----------



## FishHunter283 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich will auch mal wieder Feedern gehen nur bei -10°C bis -15°C geht das schlecht. Aber in den vorigen tage wurde es schon deutlich wärmer es sind jetzt schon -5°C.


----------



## JonasH (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

ich werde wohl Samstrag mal los!
Ma sehn wies Wetteräßig so ist---


----------



## Carp77 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich sag nur Respekt für jeden der bei diesen Temperaturen einen Ansitz wagt:q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wir waren heute und gestern Eisangln. Heute hatte mein Vater ne 42er Brasse. Köder war ein Miniklinker


----------



## DerSchneider (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Karpfenchamp


mit dem Miniklinker erschlagen??Klinker sind doch Steine oder??
Oder war es doch der Miniblinker#t


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				DerSchneider schrieb:
			
		

> @Karpfenchamp
> 
> 
> mit dem Miniklinker erschlagen??Klinker sind doch Steine oder??
> Oder war es doch der Miniblinker#t


 
 Ja es war ein Miniblinker. Habe nur zu hastig geschrieben. Muss mir mal wieder mehr Zeit zum schreiben nehmen.


----------



## DerSchneider (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Karpfenchamp

schon klar#6 
Weiterhin Petri|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Danke Schneider. Werde mir wohl mal wieder maden besorgen müssen um die dann mal an ne Mormyschka zu hängen. Ich habe gestern nämlich das Mormyschkaangeln gelernt. Kaum zu glauben wie klein die Mormyschkas sind. Hatte gestern darauf auch 2 bisse die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte


----------



## DerSchneider (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wie funzt Mormyschkaangeln#t Art des Eisangelns;+ 
Gibt es bei euch 12Monate Maden??Kann bei uns momentan keine erwerben|evil:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				DerSchneider schrieb:
			
		

> Wie funzt Mormyschkaangeln#t Art des Eisangelns;+
> Gibt es bei euch 12Monate Maden??Kann bei uns momentan keine erwerben|evil:


 
Also das Mormyschkaangeln ist eine Art des Eisangelns vorrangig auf Friedfisch und Barsch. Man nimmt eine Eisangeln mit ner dünnen Schnur(ich hatte ne 16er mono). Da bindet man díe Mormyschka dann einfach an. Zusätzlich kann man dann noch ne Made oder nen Wurmstück auf den Haken stecken. Dann lässt man die Mormyschka ins Eisloch runter bis sie auf dem Grund auftrifft. Dann erschlafft die Schnur. Dann schließe ich den Bügel und lasse sie leicht über den Grund hüpfen. Immer senkrecht nach ob und wieder runter. Nicht kurbeln sondern nur die Rutenspitze auf und ab bewegen. Wenn ein biss kommt ruckt es dann .


----------



## JonasH (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ja gehts denn ebie uch auch noch nciht los?  Wollte das Thema mal wieder auf die 1. Seite bringen  Keine Friedfischfänge ?!?!


----------



## Adrian* (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war letztes Wochenende mal mit der Feederrute los, aber nichts....
Ich will schon die ganze Zeit in Hafen auf Brassen und Rotaugen aber das Wetter macht mir da immer wieder probleme...
Naja ich geh mal Angeln im TV gucken...


----------



## zander55 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute zusammen mit Boardie barta am Vereinsgewässer Kaiserpark-Weiher in Krefeld ein bisschen feedern. Leider war das Wasser gerade mal 5 Grad "warm". 
Auf einen Mais-Made Kombo konnte ich eine Karauschen von 39 cm fangen. Leider blieb dies der einzige Fisch des Tages.


----------



## barta (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

jau...war trotzdem sehr erholsam!:q
ohne schirm wären wir heute abgesoffen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				zander55 schrieb:
			
		

> War heute zusammen mit Boardie barta am Vereinsgewässer Kaiserpark-Weiher in Krefeld ein bisschen feedern. Leider war das Wasser gerade mal 5 Grad "warm".
> Auf einen Mais-Made Kombo konnte ich eine Karauschen von 39 cm fangen. Leider blieb dies der einzige Fisch des Tages.


 


Schönes Teil|schild-g 
Sieht aber eher wie eine Giebel aus


----------



## JonasH (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

WOW ein Fisch!;D Schönes ding!


----------



## plattform7 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Feiner Fisch, Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Schöne Karausche Zander55. Ich hatte letzten Herbst auf Brötchen ne 32er. Karauschen sind echt wunderschöne Fische. Leider sehr selten bei uns. Habe seid meinem fang auch ne 32er Karaische im Gartenteich weil ich sie den Russe nicht überlassen wollte. Die hätten sie abgeknüppelt. Das wollte ich nicht.


----------



## Veit (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@ Zander55: Petri Heil zum schönen Giebel. 


War heute auch mal wieder Friedfischangeln. Hmmm, voller Schuss in den Ofen würde ich mal sagen. Geweckt wurde ich morgens von der Sonne. Also noch schnell in den Angelladen Maden und Futter kaufen. So los gings, während es sich so langsam eintrübte. Am erste Gewässer, wo ich hinfuhr war wieder Erwarten noch Eis. Grrrr! Dann also an einen anderen See, wo ich im Winter immer was gefangen hatte, teilweise auch richtig große Brassen. Ich saß dann über 2 Stunden am Wasser mit der Matchrute und hatte nicht einen Biss. Hab dich da echt noch nie erlebt und ist mir auch unerklärlich woran es gelegt hat. Leider begann es dann auch noch zu regnen, worauf ich nicht eingestellt war. Also unverrichteter Dinge wieder ab nach Hause. Mal sehen, hoffentlich hab ich morgen mal mehr Glück.


----------



## zander55 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Danke für die Glückwünsche!Ihr hab wahrscheinlich recht das es keine Karausche, sondern nen Giebel ist. |peinlich 

War heute auch noch mal an einem Vereinsgewässer mit der Matchrute unterwegs. Leider lief rein gar nichts, noch nicht mal einen Zupfer. Als es dann auch noch anfing zu Regnen bin ich nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute einer angeln?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> War heute einer angeln?


 
Wäre ich gerne gewesen. Aber hier ist noch Eis auf den Gewässern und außerdem war heute einfach keine Zeit da. Musste leider lernen während draußen die Sonne so schön schien.


----------



## plattform7 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute von 15:30 ca 1,5 Stunden am Wasser. War alles ungeplant und spontan, deshalb auch mit keinem Erfolg verbunden. Ich hatte kein Lebendköder, kein vernunftiges Futter... Am See stellte sich noch heraus, dass ich meine Ersatzspitzen zu der Feeder zu Hause vergessen habe und so hatte ich an meiner 1 OZ Galsspitze ständig Bisse, weil es so windig war |supergri....

Danach noch eine Runde um den Vereinsteich gedreht, war zu meiner Freude schon alles Eisfrei... Wen sich also das Wetter noch Paar Tage hält, werde ich einen "geplanten" längeren Ansitz wagen...


----------



## Brassenkönig (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> War heute einer angeln?



Yo, ich war heute angeln und das mit mäßigem Erfolg. Ich war ca. 5 Stunden am Goldbekkanal und konnte 3 Rotaugen (2 in Köfigröße und eins von ca. 20 cm) und einen Hybriden mit 27 cm Länge (Rotauge+Brassen) fangen. Ich habe bis auf eine kleine Ausnahme alle Fische mit der Matchrute gefangen. Da die Fische heute extrem vorsichtig gebissen hatten verhaute ich leider um die 5 Bisse. Angefüttert hatte ich mit der Brassen Spezial Fertigmischung von Ofenloch #6 . Köder waren Maden. Mit meinem ersten Versuch im Jahr 2006 bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Nach der langen Winterpause ist man immer ausgehungert und gibt sich auch mit weniger genialen Fängen zufrieden :q . Hier kommen die Bilder

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=40414&d=1140368662

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=40415&d=1140368662

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=40416&d=1140368720


----------



## Adrian* (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Im Winter hat man die Fischen manchmal erst nach einer Stunde am Platz...
Aber du kommst wenigstens ans Wasser....


----------



## Brassenkönig (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Im Winter hat man die Fischen manchmal erst nach einer Stunde am Platz...



Kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hatte die ersten Bisse heute schon nach 20 min. #6


----------



## Veit (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute auch wieder los und diesmal auch erfolgreich.
Ein schöner, erholsamer Vorfrühlingsnachmittag mit kurzweiliger Beißerei - So könnte man es kurz sagen!
Zuerst versucht ich mein Glück an einem Gumpen eines kleinen Baches. Dort muss ich garnicht anfüttern, denn es waren sowieso schon genügend Friedfische da. So fing ich in einer Stunde 5 kleine Döbel, eine Zährte, 2 Plötzen, einen Barsch und einen Gründling auf Maden an der Matchrute. Das Beißen ließ dann langsam nach und außerdem hatte ich viele Hänger, so dass ich dann an den daneben liegenden See wechselte, wo ein kleiner Bereich eisfrei war. Dort fütterte ich zunächst mit einer Stillwasser-Futtermischung von Top Secret an und fischte dann mit einer Matchrute. Die Plötzen waren in bester Beißlaune, so dass ich etwa 30 Stück mit Maden als Köder aus dem Wasser holen konnte. 
Ein bisschen Aufregung gabs zwischendurch noch, da ich ein sterbendes Bleßhuhn am Ufer sah. Als ich dann von zwei Streifenpolizisten kontrolliert wurde (Mit meinen Papieren war natürlich alles ok), machte ich sie darauf aufmerksam. Später wurde der mittlerweile gestorbene Vogel, dann von zwei Veterinäramtsmitarbeitern abgeholt. Hoffen wir mal, dass es keine Vogelgrippe ist. 
Alles in allem wars ein schöner Ansitz und es hat echt Spass gemacht, auch wenns für meine Verhältnisse nur kleine Fänge waren. Es war aber schön mal wieder abtauchende Posen zu sehen und schließlich hat ja auch öfters mal was gezuppelt. #6 
Die gefangenen Fische habe ich alle zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Brassenkönig & Veit: Schöne fänge. Ich will auch


----------



## barta (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

war heute nochmal am vereinsweiher kaiserpark...nach 10min ein kleines rotauge, sonst noch 2 zupfer gehabt...boardi zander55 kam mich dann noch besuchen...war arsch windig, sonst eigentlich schön


----------



## Veit (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute wieder mit der Matchrute an einem kleinen Bach angeln und es lief sehr gut. Schönes, kurzweiliges Angeln und Erholung nach einer stressigen Arbeitswoche, wenns auch mit - 2 Grad ziemlich kalt war.
Erwartungsgemäß biss nix großes, aber dafür habe ich in ca. 2 Stunden Angelzeit über 20 kleinere Döbel um 30 cm gefangen, außerdem 5 recht ordentliche Rotaugen, eine Zährte und sogar einen Gründling erwischt. Köder waren Maden bzw. Tauwurm.
Ein paar Döbel habe ich mitgenommen für die Katzen von ner Freundin, die meisten Fische durften aber wieder zurück in ihren Gumpen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Petri Veit ich wünschte ich könnte auch los


----------



## Veit (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war heute nachmittag mit meinem Angelkumpel Christian wieder für ca. 2 Stunden an einem Bach mit der MAtchrute. Zwar hat es nicht ganz so gut wie gestern gebissen, aber wir konnten trotzdem etwa 20 Fische fangen. Diesmal waren es fast alles schöne Rotaugen bis ca. 30 cm und nur eher wenige Döbel und Zährten. Alle Fische bissen auf Maden.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

bei dir beist es wenigstens


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> bei dir beist es wenigstens


 
einfach tiefer stellen,kurz vorm Grund.Kleinen Haken ran,weniger als im Sommer anfüttern(wenn überhaupt). eine leichte Pose 0,... bis 3 Gramm,kleinen Köder.Tiefere Angelstelle auswählen,fertig...|kopfkrat 

Fische sollten auch noch vorkommen...:m


----------



## JonasH (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Karpfenchamp warum kannst du nicht los??? 
Petri an alle fänger!


----------



## DerSchneider (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heut mit meinem Team los....|rolleyes 
Der Wasserstand im Fleth war 10-40cm :v 
Haben dann versucht die von den Pumpen ausgespühlten Löcher zu fischen, aber auch hier hielten sich keine (hungrigen) Fische mehr auf#c


----------



## JonasH (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@ DerSchneider hehe wenn du deinem Namen nciht alle Ehren machst wäre ich aber auch sehr enttäuscht!  Nein, wünsche dir fürs nächste mal Petri Heil und als 1. Fisch nen 2Pfund+ Brassen!


----------



## DerSchneider (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> @ DerSchneider hehe wenn du deinem Namen nciht alle Ehren machst wäre ich aber auch sehr enttäuscht!  Nein, wünsche dir fürs nächste mal Petri Heil und als 1. Fisch nen 2Pfund+ Brassen!




Danke|wavey: 

PS hab dieses Jahr schon ne 2Pfund Brasse gefangen ääätsch 
Aber nicht "+" |evil:


----------



## Veit (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich warte nur drauf, dass die Teiche endlich mal auftauen. Die Bremse an meiner kleinen Shimano an der Matchrute hatte bei den bisherigen Friedfischansitzen leider noch nix zu tun. Ich will endlich mal wieder ein paar (Satz-)karpfen und Schleien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Interesierter (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte nur drauf, dass die Teiche endlich mal auftauen. Die Bremse an meiner kleinen Shimano an der Matchrute hatte bei den bisherigen Friedfischansitzen leider noch nix zu tun. Ich will endlich mal wieder ein paar (Satz-)karpfen und Schleien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Also bei uns in Thüringen gibts im Moment nur Weissfische zur Wahl, Satzkarpfen werden leider erst im Laufe des Frühjahr gesetzt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Karpfenchamp warum kannst du nicht los???
> Petri an alle fänger!


 

Bei usn sind die Gewässer zugefroren. Waren heute Nacht schon wieder -8°C.


----------



## DerSchneider (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte nur drauf, dass die Teiche endlich mal auftauen. Die Bremse an meiner kleinen Shimano an der Matchrute hatte bei den bisherigen Friedfischansitzen leider noch nix zu tun. Ich will endlich mal wieder ein paar (Satz-)karpfen und Schleien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Freu mich auch schon auf die Satzkarpfen.
An unserem Vereinsgewässer gibt es in den Osterferien immer 3-5Tage wo man kaum noch Brassen fängt da die Setzer schneller sind#6

Ps Hat nichts mit dem Besatz zu tun, da wir letztes Jahr garnicht und sonst nicht zu dieser Zeit bestzen.


----------



## Veit (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Bei uns wird immer im Herbst besetzt. Das habe ich aber letztes Jahr nicht ausgenutzt, weil ich nur auf Raubfisch geangelt habe. Naja, fange ich sie eben jetzt.... 
Trauig ist bloß, dass man immer wieder einige Angler sieht, die die Karpfen dann immer gleich wieder rausangeln. Manche halten sich nicht mal an Fangbegrenzungen und Mindestmaße oder verkaufen die Fische sogar direkt nach dem Fang. :v


----------



## Adrian* (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Sowas ist doch verboten...


----------



## Veit (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@ Adrian: Das musst du solchen "Sportsfreunden" mal erklären........


----------



## JonasH (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				DerSchneider schrieb:
			
		

> Danke|wavey:
> 
> PS hab dieses Jahr schon ne 2Pfund Brasse gefangen ääätsch
> Aber nicht "+" |evil:



Manno ich will auch!!!


----------



## Interesierter (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns wird immer im Herbst besetzt. Das habe ich aber letztes Jahr nicht ausgenutzt, weil ich nur auf Raubfisch geangelt habe. Naja, fange ich sie eben jetzt....
> Trauig ist bloß, dass man immer wieder einige Angler sieht, die die Karpfen dann immer gleich wieder rausangeln. Manche halten sich nicht mal an Fangbegrenzungen und Mindestmaße oder verkaufen die Fische sogar direkt nach dem Fang. :v



Also bei uns ist es so, dass die Gewässer nach Besatzmaßnahmen eigentlich gesperrt werden müssen für einen Monat. Hält sich bloss keiner dran aber das mit den Fangbegrenzungen ist bei uns genauso sobald es einer mitbekommt wird mitgenommen soviel nur geht.


----------



## Veit (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Interesierter schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei uns ist es so, dass die Gewässer nach Besatzmaßnahmen eigentlich gesperrt werden müssen für einen Monat.


Das halte ich auch für sinnvoll, doch angeblich geht das an den hiesigen Gewässern nicht. #q #q #q


----------



## Interesierter (1. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Das halte ich auch für sinnvoll, doch angeblich geht das an den hiesigen Gewässern nicht. #q #q #q



Tja, ihr solltet wohl in Sachsen Anhalt mal euer Fischereigesetz bzw. Verordnung ändern, denn dort ist es bei uns verankert.


----------



## Aal777 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hi
dann will ich mich auch mal dazu gesellen.#h 
War glaube ich am 18.2 los und haben an der Lumda glaube ich so 3 Döbel
2 Äschen 3 Hasel und eine Forelle gefangen. Aber zu zweit weil ich erst mit 14 alleine los darf.|uhoh: 
Und ich glaube im Hessischenfischereigesetz war das so geregelt das man erst drei Wochen nach Bessatz angeln darf.

Gruß  Aal777


----------



## JonasH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Oh man ey echt krass was bei euch so abgeht! Hier hat mand as kaum mal, dass man mehr als 3 Angler an nem See trifft... Egal ob gerade besetzt oder so, nur bei Vereinsfischen halt...


----------



## Veit (1. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man ey echt krass was bei euch so abgeht! Hier hat mand as kaum mal, dass man mehr als 3 Angler an nem See trifft... Egal ob gerade besetzt oder so, nur bei Vereinsfischen halt...


Naja, gelegentlich findet man sowas hier auch noch. Zum Glück!


----------



## JonasH (2. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Naja um mal wieder zum eigentlich Thema zu kommen, war heute für ca 70 Minuten am Bach, Ergebnis: 2 Bisse versemmelt ein kleines rotauge beim rausheben abgegangen Fazit : ich muss erstmal wieder warmw erden, Sonntag klappt hoffentlich besser, dann gehts das erste mal ind iesem jahr richtig los! Bis dahin, schöne Grüße, Jonas


----------



## Fischers Fritz (2. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Na dann viel Glück Jonas


----------



## Brassenkönig (4. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moin, ich war heute auch mal wieder los an der Alster. Ich konnte einen schönen 45 cm Brassen landen. Er biss extrem vorsichtig auf 3 Maden an der Feederrute. An der Matche ging komischer Weise gar nichts. Ich bin mit dem heutigen Ergebnis eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Für die Jahreszeit ist das ja schon ganz OK |supergri . Ich habe jetzt 2 Wochen Ferien und werde deshalb weiterhin den Friedfischen in der Alster nachstellen :q . Hier kommen die Fotos :m :

http://img371.*ih.us/img371/1240/brassen040320063jb.th.jpg

http://img475.*ih.us/img475/8457/brassen2040320063fc.th.jpg


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Glückwunsch zu deinen Brassen 
ich will auch endlich los, aber hier liegt immer noch Schnee.


----------



## Veit (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Gehe heute nachmittag auch wieder mal los! Mal schaun wat geht.

@ Brassenkönig: Petri Heil! Was haben die Brassen denn für komische Flecken an der Seite. Sieht ja nicht so schön aus.


----------



## Adrian* (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Veit

Genau, der Kiemendeckel und der ganze Kopf sieht auch irgendwie "verbeult" aus...


----------



## Brassenkönig (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Veit
Ich denke mal, dass der Brassen verpilzt ist. Vielleicht wurde er schon mal gefangen und dann nach schlechter Behandlung wieder reingesetzt #c . Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch noch mal los, aber das Wetter macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung #q .


----------



## Adrian* (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hier ist Strahlender Sonnenschein und blauer himmel, en freund kommt gleich und wir fahren uns dann mal die Häfen und so angucken...


----------



## Brassenkönig (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Adrian
Du Glücklicher  . Hier in Hamburg schneit es schon den ganzen Morgen...


----------



## Veit (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist Strahlender Sonnenschein und blauer himmel


Du sagst es! :g


----------



## Aal777 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

ich geh heut auch mal an die lumda oder Lahn mit daniel1986 und argon08 mal sehn was beisst.
@brassenkönig
hätte ich auch gern PETRI HEIL

Gruß Aal777


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Bei uns is auch tolles wetter aber angeln gehe ich heute nicht.


----------



## EgoZocker (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Oh man, wir versinken hier langsam im Schnee :c :c :c 
Teilweise liegen hier 15cm Schnee in der Stadt.
Der Frühling ist hier noch sehr weit entfernt #c,aber er wird kommen, da bin ich mir sicher :m


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Bei uns kann sich das Wetter überhaupt nicht entscheiden, mal der schönste Sonnenschein, kurz darauf wieder fast stockfinster und Schneesturm.#q
Es wird Zeit, dass der Frühling kommt, endlich wieder raus ans Wasser!!!:l


----------



## Veit (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war heute wieder einem kleinen Bach Friedfischangeln mit der Matchrute.
Es hat diesmal allerdings nicht besonders gut gebissen. Als ich nach einer halben Stunde 2 Döbel gefangen hatte, überlegt ich woran es liegen könnte, dass ich diesmal trotz gleicher Montage und gleichem Futter wie bei den letzten Ansitzen nur so wenig Erfolg hatte. So kam ich auf die Idee, dass mein knallgrüner Waggler die Fische in dem nur knapp einen Meter tiefen Wasser, welches heute sehr klar war wozu auch noch starke Sonneneinstrahlung kam, vielleicht abschrecken könnte. So wechselte ich auf einen transparanten Drennan-Waggler und danach gab es in der Tat doch ein paar mehr Bisse, so dass ich noch einige Döbel und Plötzen fing und zum Schluss etwa 10 Fische insgesamt hatte.


----------



## JonasH (5. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Oh man huete lief garnichts! WInd ohne Ende, Bisserkennung = 0, und mit ner 3 Gramm Pose wäre ich wohl jetzt im Winter auch nicht weit gekommen!


----------



## Brassenkönig (9. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hey Leute, gestern war ich wieder an der Alster zum Friedfischangeln. Ich konnte einen Brassen mit 43 cm Länge fangen. Er biss auf Maden an der Feederrute. Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht vom gestrigen Ansitz, weil ein einziger Brassen als Ausbeute für 8 Stunden angeln doch ziemlich wenig ist |rolleyes . Ich hatte auch keine weiteren Bisse. Naja, bei diesen Temperaturen muss man sich halt auch mit weniger zufrieden geben #6 . Es ist schließlich noch ziemlich frostig draußen |krank: .

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/4162/brassen080320068rm.th.jpg


----------



## Angel Andi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Brassenkönig

Ein Dickes Petri Heil für deinen schönen Fang. Du machst ja deinen Namen alle ehre. Ich will auch enlich mal wieder angeln :c . Langsam könnte der Winter mal gehen.


----------



## aichi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Also ich war gestern zum ersten mal dieses Jahr beim Fischen.
Habe mit der Feeder gefischt und konnte dem See einen 50er Karpfen und zwei 40er Brachsen entlocken. 
Bin damit ganz zufrieden, 
vorallem weil nur wenig Fläche Eisfrei war und sich auf dieser kleinen Fläche die Enten getümmelt haben.

gruß aichi#h


----------



## aichi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Also ich war heute wieder drausn, und habe aber leider nur eine Brachse gefangen. Kalt|krank:  war es auch ganz schön. Und leider als Beifang noch eine Ente. Die nerven diese Viecher.


----------



## Brassenkönig (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@aichi
Petri Heil. Eine Brachse ist doch besser als garnichts #6 ! Morgen will es mal wieder an der Alster versuchen. Mal schauen was dort geht :g .


----------



## aichi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Bin ich der einzige was fischen geht oder der einzige der hier reinschreibt? 
Naja egal, war heute wieda beim Fischen, konnte aber auch wie gestern nur ne Brachse fangen. Naja vielleicht wirds in den nächsten Wochen noch besser.


----------



## JonasH (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Heute war Vereinsangeln ( vond er Jugend) 19 ANgler NULL Fische! Wassertemperatur 2° Man man man es muss doch langsam mal wärmer werden!!!!


----------



## Adrian* (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Was? 19 Angler und kein Fisch??


----------



## JonasH (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ja selbst 2 erwachsene die dort schons iet morgens Saßen haben den ganzen Tag nicht einen Biss gehabt! Nicht mals ne Laube!


----------



## Brassenkönig (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war ja heute auch los an der Außenalster. Ich konnte nur einen Brassen mit ca. 45 cm Länge fangen. Er biss auf Maden an der Feederrute. Das war der einzige Biss des Tages. An der Matchrute ging trotz des Anfütterns gar nichts. Nichtmal ein paar kleine Rotaugen oder so #c . Naja, hier kommt das Foto vom Brassen :m 

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/1416/brassenauenalster1903068vy.th.jpg


----------



## Veit (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute mit Matchrute an einem See angeln. Da leider größtenteils alles zugefroren war musste ich zwangsläufig an den Platz an der Sonne.  
Diese schien mir aber so sehr in Gesicht und aufs Wasser, dass ich die Posenantenne, welche ich schon extra schwarz eingefärbt hatte, kaum erkennen konnte. Dadurch gabs reichlich Fehlbisse. Erst zum Abend hin waren die Sichtverhältnisse besser. Insgesamt konnte ich dann trotzdem diesmal nur rund 10 Rotaugen auf Maden fangen.


----------



## JonasH (20. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

UNGLAUBLICH! Heute ists natürlich super Wetter, 6° PLUS und ich kann nicht los! Mann könnte ich mich aufregen!!! Ich will meinen ersten Fisch 2006 fangen!!!


----------



## Adrian* (20. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wir hatten Gestern knapp 15°, in der Sonne konnte man schon im T-shirt sitzen...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

war eben an der Erft bei Bergheim & konnte in 3 Stunden mein Gefrierfach füllen...für die BERTA Season bald!!!
Hatte keinen Fotoapp.dabei leider:c
28 Rotaugen von 15-30cm...
Kraniche durfte ich auch bei einem Zwischenstop auf der Pferdekoppel beobachten & ein Riesiges Nutria in unmittelbarer Nähe|rolleyes

dass einzige was etwas gestört hat war die Tatsache dass ich 2 mal in 3Stunden Kontrolliert wurde...


----------



## grintz (22. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hi Leute !

Hab mir mal ne Matchrute zugelegt, und war gestern schonmal an der Lahn unterwegs. Hab in einer Schleusenein- und ausfahrt gefischt, aber leider nichts landen können.
Hatte nen kleinen Haken mit einer bis zwei Maden in mittlerer Tiefe angeboten, es hat auch eins zweimal gezuppelt aber sonst war nichts.
Kann mir jemand mal ein paar Tips geben was man zu dieser Jahreszeit beachten sollte oder welches Futter man am besten nimmt ? 
Will morgen evt. nochmal für zwei drei Stündchen los und nicht schon wieder leer ausgehen !


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Heute war ich auch mal wieder an der Alster unterwegs. Ich konnte 2 Brassen (44 cm und 46 cm) mit Maden überlisten. Der 44 er Brassen biss an der Feederrute und der 46 er biss an der Matchrute. Ich hatte mit 14 er Haken gefischt. Hier kommt ein Foto :m .

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/3840/alsterbrassen2503062wu.th.jpg


----------



## JonasH (29. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Oh man BK ey du amchst mich echt neidisch mit deinen ganzen Brassen! Bei mir läuft garnichts!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Petri Brassenkönig ich hoffe am Wochenende läuft es bei mir genau so. Aber mal was anderes: Nimmst du die Brassen immer mit. Sind schöne Angelfische aber mitnehmen tuhe ich da vielleicht von 80 Brassen im Jahr 1-2 Stück mit mind. 45cm. Ich meine die haben doch total viele Gräten.


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> mitnehmen tuhe ich da vielleicht von 80 Brassen im Jahr 1-2 Stück mit mind. 45cm. Ich meine die haben doch total viele Gräten.



Ja die Gräte können nerven! 
Ich nehme nur die goldgelben Brassen mit die silbrigen die landen sofort wieder im Wasser. Habe gemerkt das die besser schmecken und da daraus Fischfrikos gemacht werden sind die Gräten egal. Ich fange hier am Rhein eigentlich nur Klodeckel, 50 cm sind standart.
Bei den silbrigen weiss man nie es kann dan auch mel eine Güster sein :vwas für eine Grätenarmada!


----------



## Brassenkönig (30. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Karpfenchamp
Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich alle Brassen mitnehme. Ich nehme auch nur Brassen ab ca. 45 cm mit. Bei kleineren Brassen ist außer Gräten eh nicht besonders viel dran. Außerden schmecken Brassen doch richtig gut und wenn man wie bereits gesagt Fischfrikadellen daraus macht spürt man die Gräten auch nicht #6 . 

Hier sind mal meine Fänge von den letzten Tagen:

Diese beiden Brassen konnte ich Sonntag an der Alster fangen. Beide Fische waren ca. 45-50 cm lang. Sie bissen auf Maden an der Feederrute.
http://img56.*ih.us/img56/8585/brassenausbeute2603067ia.th.jpg

Vorgestern konnte ich an der Außenalster diese 3 Brassen fangen. Sie waren alle etwa 40 cm lang. 
http://img20.*ih.us/img20/1573/alsterbrassen28031ot.th.jpg

http://img66.*ih.us/img66/2499/2alsterbrassen2803063ka.th.jpg

http://img77.*ih.us/img77/1608/letzteralsterbrassen2803067sl.th.jpg


----------



## EgoZocker (30. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Schöne Fische! #6
Wollte mal fragen, mit welchem Schnur- und Vorfachdurchmesser du angelst. 
Danke :m


----------



## Brassenkönig (30. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				EgoZocker schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Fische! #6
> Wollte mal fragen, mit welchem Schnur- und Vorfachdurchmesser du angelst.
> Danke :m



Ich benutze im Augenblick eine 0.20 er Hauptschnur und 0.12 er Vorfächer :m


----------



## Christopher Helms (31. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo Leute
Ich war auch schon los........... und habe grad nicht viel gefangen aber etwas,,,,,,, es waren 4 Karpfen sie hatten pro st.2,00kg

gruß Christopher


----------



## DerSchneider (31. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

.....Proll|gr: 

Wo angelst du bitte das dein genanntes Ergebniss mager ist|uhoh:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Echt mal total der Proll. Sei doch echt mal froh dass de überhaupt was gefangen hast. Andere wie zum Beispiel ich freuen sich über jeden Karpfen echt total. Und dann noch keien ganz so kleinen.

Naja war heute auch los und das zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr. Es gab einen Fisch: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=41858&d=1143833326


----------



## aichi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

So, werde morgen ganz bald in der früh mal mein Glück probieren, mal sehen ob sich was rührt. Ich hoffe mal dass die Sonne:g  scheint.


----------



## JonasH (31. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ach kommtlasst ihn reden! Leider gibt es größenwahnsinnige Angler und ich mein es ist hier "nur" ein INternetforum. Da kann man viel schreibenw enn der Tag lang ist!


----------



## JonasH (31. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Achso: @ Karpfenchamp sehr schöner fisch!!! PEtri! Wie und auf was hast dud en gefangen?!


----------



## aichi (1. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute früh drausn, aber leider nichts. Naja wenigstens konnte ich noch ein bißchen schönes Wetter erhaschen.


----------



## Veit (1. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute mit meinem Kumpel Micha (im Board auch (un)bekannt) als Carpus an einem kleinen Teich angeln. Wir hatten es auf die ersten Karpfen abgesehen. Leider Fehlanzeige. Nur kleine Rotfedern.


----------



## plattform7 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> War heute mit meinem Kumpel Micha (im Board auch (un)bekannt) als Carpus an einem kleinen Teich angeln. Wir hatten es auf die ersten Karpfen abgesehen. Leider Fehlanzeige. Nur kleine Rotfedern.


 
Werde mit meinem Angelkumpel morgen ebenfalls den ersten Versuch auf Karpfen an einem kleinen Teich starten.


----------



## T.Racer666 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Morgääään!

Will auch gleich mit nem Freund los. Hoffen auch das wir für dieses Jahr den ersten Karpfen fangen. War die Woche schon 2mal da und es ging nichts. Aber heute ganz bestimmt. :m Hoffe ich jedenfalls 

Viel Glück allen und Petri
Thomas


----------



## Fischers Fritz (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

lohnt sich ein Ansitz bei erhöhtem Waaserstand wenn die Strömung ziemlich stark ist?

Gruss


----------



## plattform7 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wie gestern angekündigt, war ich heute von 9 bis 14 Uhr mit meinem Angelkumpel am Teich. Es war ein verhexter Tag, zumindest für meinen Kollegen. Er hatte 3 Karpfenausschlitzer und am Ende keinen Fisch gefangen. Bei mir lief es etwas besser. Nachdem mir der erste Karpfen meinen neuen Haken im Drill aufgebogen hatte und natürlich deswegen ausschlitzte, konnte ich zum Schluss doch noch den ersten "Portionskarpfen" der Saison landen. Mit 5 Pfund genau richtig für die Küche. Ca. 10 Rotaugen waren auch noch die Ausbeute, diese waren jedoch eher lästig heute. Trotz widriger Witterungsbedingungen war das also ein recht zufriedenstellender Angeltag. Geangelt haben ich mit einer Feederrute und Mais-Made-Coctail als Köder.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

beisen da die Fische noch?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Achso: @ Karpfenchamp sehr schöner fisch!!! PEtri! Wie und auf was hast dud en gefangen?!


 
Danke beim Matchfischen mit einer Made auf Grund an einer fein ausgebleiten 2,5 g Pose. Haken: 18er   Vorfach:0,10er.





War gestern mit meinem Angel und Schulfreund los und konnte diesmal einen etwa 25-28cm Aland und noch einen Aland von 35cm landen. Der kleinere biss an der Stippe und der größere mit gleichem Gerät wie oben an der Match. Hatte dann nachher noch so eine Goldkarausche am Haken die aber wieder ausschlitzte. Eigentlich sind da bei uns im Teich nur so 20 Stück drinne aber die scheinen an meiner Stelle zu stehen. Mein Freund hatte zwar auch Bisse aber er konnte keinen einzigen verwerten. Aber das wird nächstes mal auch wieder was.


----------



## Veit (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute nachmittag mit Boardi rumburack10 an einem kleinen See. Jeder eine Rute mit Futterkorb und eine mit Pose. Köder: Maden.
Gefangen haben wir ne Menge Rotfedern und noch jeder einen kleinen Karpfen von knapp 40 cm (natürlich released).
Die Karpfen bissen beide auf Futterkorbmontage.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hoffentlich ist am Karfreitag das Wasser wieder auf normalstand sonst werd ich noch verrückt wenn ich net ans Wasser komm

Ihr habt ja schon schöne Fische gefangen


----------



## honeybee (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wir waren heute auch mal los an einer nahegelegenen Talsperre. (Männe, Sohnemann und ich)
Bis Samstag war diese noch halb zugeforen.....

Gefangen haben wir zu dritt in ca. 2,5Std etwa 25 Plötzen in der größe zwischen 20 und 30cm und 4 bis 5 mittlere Brassen.

Gebissen haben alle auf Made am 16ener Haken.


----------



## Makreli (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Also wir waren heute auch los!
Ich habe 4Karauschen , 10Plötzen und 1 Karfpen gefangen


----------



## JonasH (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War ehute morgen los, an nem kleinen Bach 2 Döbel, ein Rotauge und vermutlich ein Karpfen( habe den FIshc nciht gesehen ) ausgeschlitzt bzw nicht richtig gehakt und das alles in 1,5 Stunden war schon echt geil!


----------



## T.Racer666 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Waren heute 5-6 Stunden unterwegs. Ist besser gelaufen wie die letzten Tage. Zusammen hatten wir 4 Rotaugen|rotwerden 
Aber nächste Woche...


----------



## Quercus (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moin,
geangelt hab ich dies Jahr zwar noch nix, dafür würde ich von euch gern wissen, ob es sich schon lohnt den Friedfischen an der Weser nachzustellen. Da meine Freundinn morgen ihre Fischereiprüfung ablegt und dann nächstes WE zum ersten Mal mitgeht, möchte ich natürlich alles tun, um "beim ersten Mal" nicht Schneider zu bleiben. Meine Fragen: Wer von euch hat dieses Jahr an der Oberweser schon geangelt, welche Methode haltet ihr für diese Jahreszeit am Erfolg versprechendsten und wie stelle ich mir ein billiges und gutes Grundfutter fürs Fließwasser selber her? War bisher immer nur im Hochsommer an der Weser zum Aalangeln; nur ist es dafür ja noch deutlich zu früh. Wer also gute Wesertipps hat, bitte her damit!

Petri Heil,
Chris


----------



## Makreli (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich habe schon mal da geangelt nur ich habe 4Montagen versenkt! *schnief*heul*


----------



## worker_one (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war gestern morgen mal los von 8 bis 12 Uhr am Vereinsgewässer.
15 Fische, davon 1 Brassen (ca 30cm), der Rest Rotaugen und Rotfedern in allen Größen.
Bisse erfolgten nur kurz über Grund. Bei aufliegendem Vorfach tat ich gar nix!


----------



## Willhelm Klink (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War am Samstag los un hatte nur Zwei Rotaugen beide 21 cm

:c  war aber auch 10 Stunden unterwegs


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Also ich würd auch gern mal wieder los!!!!!! Aber leider ist bei uns alles überschwemmt#q#q#q


----------



## Ein_Angler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				CarpHunter2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würd auch gern mal wieder los!!!!!! Aber leider ist bei uns alles überschwemmt#q#q#q






Bei uns geht wegen der braunen Brühe auch nix :cund das Wetter ist so was von ###6 genial momentan ich könnte :v. Umsomehr wird es Spass |supergri machen wenn der Wasserstand wieder normal ist.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hoffe dass das Wasser nächste Woche wieder normal ist, sonst kann ich meinen ersten Ansitz vergessen.


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ja wollen wir es hoffen!!!!!!!!! #6


----------



## Makreli (4. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ja hoffe ich auch aber für euch!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Jawohl Wasser fällt


----------



## Makreli (5. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ja wirklich?????


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ja an der Nidda sind seit Montag 30cm gefallen.

Dann ist der Ansitz ja fast schon gesichert


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Bei uns ist die Elbe leider weiter gestiegen #d Hoffe das Wasser fällt die nächsten Tage wieder etwas!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Dann drück ich dir ma die Daumen


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich dir auch CarpHunter2007 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Dann drück ich dir ma die Daumen





			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dir auch CarpHunter2007 !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Danke #6


----------



## plattform7 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Damit wir mal wieder zum Thema kommen, wofür dieser Thread eigentlich gedacht war.... |rolleyes 

War heute wieder los... Ausbeute in einer Stunde: 2 Karpfen je 4 Pfund... Die Fangbegrenzung war hiermit erreicht und ich musste einpacken :c ... Es lief wirklich gut. Geangelt habe ich mit Feederrute und Wurm - Made - Coctail...


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Sons nicht gefangen?


----------



## JonasH (7. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

So war auch mal wieder los, gestern kamen 2 kleinere BRassen (ca 30 cm) und ca 15  Rotaugen bis 20cm ein anderer Angler neben mir fing etwa 4 BRaqssen mit der gleichen Größe wie meine und sonst auch noch son bisschen kleinvieh! all in all wars n netter angeltag! Leider hab eich vergessen die Digi aufzuladen ....


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Tja so ist das leben!


----------



## Adrian* (8. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hab mit für gleich mit nem Freund verabredet, wir wollen Heute und Morgen zwei verschiedene Häfen testen...
Vielleicht geht ja was..


----------



## JonasH (8. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

;( Es ist zum heulen, innerhalb kürzester Zeit ist der Wasserstand von dem ABch woe s gestern noch so gut lief um ca 20cm gesunken , jetrzt ist er wieder klar und man hat kaum eine chance auf nen Fisch heute kam ncihtmal ein kleiner Döbel bei raus! Schon echt verflixt diese Natur... naja ich hoffe an der Elbe geht es ähnlich?!?! die können es ja echt gebrauchen... 
Viel spaß noch, un Petri

Jonas


----------



## carassius (8. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir waren heute auch los!
> Ich habe 4Karauschen , 10Plötzen und 1 Karfpen gefangen


 
Hast du echt schon in dieser Jahreszeit Karauschen gefangen???
Wenn das so ist werde ich wohl mal ein ansitz riskieren!


----------



## Makreli (8. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Jo habe ich die  beißen schon recht gut musst mal ausprobieren carassius!


----------



## Adrian* (8. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Heute war nichts, 4 Feederruten und kein Biss...
Aber Morgen ist ja auch noch en Tag und den geht's in den besseren Hafen!


----------



## zander55 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Konnte gestern Abend am Burgsee. Konnte im flachen Wasser am Ufer eine Brasse von 51 cm und einen Karpfen von 62 cm auf Dosenmais an der Posenmontage fangen. Auf eine zweite Rute mit Tauwurm, die für Aal gedacht war gab es leider keinen Zupfer.


----------



## JonasH (9. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@ Zander, Petri , kam noch was anderes oder "nur" die beiden?

... scheint auch ganz gut zu sein vond er Wasserqualität dein Baggersee die FIsche haben ja echt mla ne super Zeichnung!


----------



## Adrian* (9. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Waren heute mit der Feederrute im Hafen unterwegs, ich habe insgesamt 7 schöne Rotaugen gefangen...
Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch gemacht, ein Rotauge musste ich von parasieten frei machen, die hatten sich bei den Flossen fest gesaugt...
Und ein anderes hatte richtig Laichausschlag...





















Gefangen habe ich alle auf Maden am 12er Haken, Futter war das Top Secret Rotauge gemischt mit Vanille Spezial vom Bode...
Montage waren Feederrig's, habe eine Rute mit Geflochtener Schnur gefischt, wegen dem Hochwasser, den ganzen versunkenen Sträuchern und Steinen ne 28er Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet...


----------



## JonasH (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

VEry nice @ Adrian! PEtri und gleich bin ich auch endlich mal wieder los! Bis dann!


----------



## zander55 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@ Adrian: Petri Heil, schöne Fische! 

@ JonasH: Waren leider die einzigen Fische an diesen Abend.

@all: War gestern Abend noch mal am See und konnte auf einem Tauwurm, an der Posenmontage eine Brasse von 44 cm fangen.


----------



## apportier_dackel (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Auch bei uns wird das Wasser wärmer. )

Am Freitag habe ich zwischen 9Uhr und 14Uhr einen ersten Versuch auf Karpfen unternommen. Als Köder dienten Partikel + dunkles Grundfutter im Futterkorb und Hartmais am Haar.

Nach ca. 1 Stunde hatte ich mir einen wunderbaren Futterplatz geschaffen und die Bisse erfolgten fast im "Minutentakt". Allerdings war meine Fangquote zu diesem Zeitpunkt gleich null, da die Bisse sehr zaghaft kamen. Nachdem ich von Haar auf normalen Haken in Größe 12 gewechselt habe, konnte ich die Bisse allesamt verwerten. 

Ich hatte mir allerdings keine Karpfen angefüttert sondern ausschließlich Brassen die alle eine Größe zwischen 43cm und 51cm aufwiesen. Als Köder dienten mir zum Schluss Made-Mais Kombo.

Leider alles ohne Foto #c 

Erstaunlich war auch noch, das ich auf der Matchrute mit Made, Wurm oder Mais nicht einen einzigen Biss hatte!


----------



## Carp77 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				apportier_dackel schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei uns wird das Wasser wärmer. )
> 
> Am Freitag habe ich zwischen 9Uhr und 14Uhr einen ersten Versuch auf Karpfen unternommen. Als Köder dienten Partikel + dunkles Grundfutter im Futterkorb und Hartmais am Haar.
> 
> ...


Ich denk mal das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt für Karpfen,die bewegen sich noch nicht so viel sind eher träge.Wenns mal ein zwei Wochen konstant Warm bleibt siehts dann schon anders aus#6


----------



## EgoZocker (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Heute gehts endlich das erste Mal in diesem Jahr ans Wasser. :m
Werd ma schauen, ob die Friedfische hier schon beißen, besonders warm ist es ja nicht, aber dafür sonnig :q


----------



## carassius (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moin leute!

Kann man ne Brasse eigentlich filetieren???
Ich habe das gerade mal versucht, aber irgend wie haut dat net hin........|kopfkrat


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo Boardies #hwar eben mal wieder an der Erft um Futter für die 4 Hechtlinge zu fangen. 
Erst bissen auch die Rotfedern und Rotaugen & dann hatte ich meine 
*erste Schleie(ca.45cm) dieses Jahr* |supergriam 14 Gold-Haken Vorfach 0,14mm mit 
2Pinkys  & 1nemCaster...war ich vielleicht überrascht dann nach 2 Rotaugen wieder ein Kräftiger Zug & *noch eine Schleie(ca.55cm)*|supergribeide schwimmen wieder in ihrem Element...
Zu guter letzt hatte ich dann noch kurz auf die Feine Montage eine Barbe von ca.60-70cm nur kurz gesehen bevor diese in die Hauptströmung schoss,dann war Sie vom Haken#t


----------



## plattform7 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Petri zu den Pracht-Schleien, hechthunter21! #6


----------



## arno (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Guido, Petri!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Danke euch doch nun weiß ich auch warum ich die Digi-Cam immer in Zukunft bei mir haben sollte ;+


----------



## plohish (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo liebe sportsfreunde, ich habe den topic leider nicht zu ende gelesen. Aber die Hälfte hat mir schon gereicht. Jede vierte Antwort ist ausländerfeindlich. Und das ist nicht sehr kameradschaftlisch. Jeder von euch sollte wissen, dass man die Menschen nicht nach der Herkunft beurteilen soll. Ihr liebe Sportsfreunde wollt bestimmt auch nicht, dass wir euch alle mit Hitler vergleichen. Es gibt gute Russen und schlechte Russen, so wohl auch gute Deutschen und schlechte Deutschen. Ich kenne zum Beispiel sehr viele Deutsche, die bekifft angeln und den ganzen Mühl am ihren Angelplatz lassen. Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass alle Deutschen Kiffer sind. Und genauso erwarte ich von euch, dass ihr uns nicht nach dem schlechtestem abstempelt.
Danke liebe Sportsfreunde.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				plohish schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe sportsfreunde, ich habe den topic leider nicht zu ende gelesen. Aber die Hälfte hat mir schon gereicht. Jede vierte Antwort ist ausländerfeindlich. Und das ist nicht sehr kameradschaftlisch. Jeder von euch sollte wissen, dass man die Menschen nicht nach der Herkunft beurteilen soll. Ihr liebe Sportsfreunde wollt bestimmt auch nicht, dass wir euch alle mit Hitler vergleichen. Es gibt gute Russen und schlechte Russen, so wohl auch gute Deutschen und schlechte Deutschen. Ich kenne zum Beispiel sehr viele Deutsche, die bekifft angeln und den ganzen Mühl am ihren Angelplatz lassen. Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass alle Deutschen Kiffer sind. Und genauso erwarte ich von euch, dass ihr uns nicht nach dem schlechtestem abstempelt.
> Danke liebe Sportsfreunde.


Bitte doch :maber ich bin bestimmt KEINER der in dein Weltbild passt...auch nicht hier!

bey the way nebo Kurva Matsch:Willkommen an Board & viel Spass hier|wavey:


----------



## JonasH (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

lol nagut in dein Weltbild passe ich auch nciht! Ich wünsche dir noch sehr viel spaß hier!

Leide rbekomme ich die Bilder nicht aufn PC ansonsten könnt eich euch meinen Fang von montag präsentieren.. es kam ein bisschen kleinzeug raus!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				plohish schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe sportsfreunde, ich habe den topic leider nicht zu ende gelesen. Aber die Hälfte hat mir schon gereicht. Jede vierte Antwort ist ausländerfeindlich. Und das ist nicht sehr kameradschaftlisch. Jeder von euch sollte wissen, dass man die Menschen nicht nach der Herkunft beurteilen soll. Ihr liebe Sportsfreunde wollt bestimmt auch nicht, dass wir euch alle mit Hitler vergleichen. Es gibt gute Russen und schlechte Russen, so wohl auch gute Deutschen und schlechte Deutschen. Ich kenne zum Beispiel sehr viele Deutsche, die bekifft angeln und den ganzen Mühl am ihren Angelplatz lassen. Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass alle Deutschen Kiffer sind. Und genauso erwarte ich von euch, dass ihr uns nicht nach dem schlechtestem abstempelt.
> Danke liebe Sportsfreunde.


 

Ich kenne garkeine Deutschen die bekifft angeln. Achja und Hitler war Österreicher.


----------



## Adrian* (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne garkeine Deutschen die bekifft angeln.



Ich schon...


----------



## EgoZocker (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und Hitler war Österreicher.



Sauber, immer schön Öl ins Feuer gießen |kopfkrat


----------



## arno (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moin!
Ich war Heute mit Sohnemann an der Ems, das Wasser war aber zu hoch!
Erst war kaum Wasser da und jetzt läuft die Ems fast über, tztz!
Naja, wir sind dann nach Warendorf zum Emssee gefahren.
Erich hat nen Güster erwischt, ca. 20 cm lang.
Ist ihm doch glatt aus der Hand gefallen .
Ich hatte etwas mehr Glück!
Eine kleine Rotfeder, eine Ukelei und zum Abschluss nen Spiegler von 43 cm!
Da die Fische alle so glitschig sind, sind sie mir dann auch aus der Hand gefallen!
Foto vom Güster und dem karpfen kommen dann noch nachgereicht!


----------



## DerSchneider (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schon...



Ich auch ist doch aber Ladde#c  solange sie den Müll mitnehmen, sind hier doch nicht in einem Drogenforum|rolleyes 
Was das mit den Ausländern angeht ist hier (hoffe ich zumindest) keiner generell gegen Ausländer nur halt gegen die von denen halt die Rede war, jedoch glaube ich das die Leute die etwas gegen das Verhalten DIESER Ausländer gesagt haben ebenso Deutsche mit einem solchen Verhalten verurteilen#6


----------



## arno (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

so einen hab ich noch!
Ozzy hat sich natürlich beim Hagelschauer in die letzte Ritze gequetscht


----------



## Seeforelle (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ist ihm doch glatt aus der Hand gefallen .
> Ich hatte etwas mehr Glück!
> Eine kleine Rotfeder, eine Ukelei und zum Abschluss nen Spiegler von 43 cm!
> Da die Fische alle so glitschig sind, sind sie mir dann auch aus der Hand gefallen!


Ist aber auch der wahnsinn,wie glitschig die sind,nicht?Mir passiert das auch so oft.Da kann man einfach nichts machen.Bei mir sind die kleineren Fische jedoch immer viel glitschiger als die kapitalen exemplare,komisch,ne?#c #c


----------



## arno (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Seeforelle, naja, bei mir sinds eher die mittleren größen die ich besser greifen kann!
Die kleinen zappeln soooo stark das sie eben wieder aus den Händen rutschen und die ganz großen, naja die sind halt zu schwer, die kann man kaum halten!


----------



## Schildifreak (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich hab heute ungefähr 3 Rotaugen bis 15cm und eine Zährte mit 20cm gefangen!Hab aber alles wieder reingeworfen!Ich habs eigentlich auf Brassen oder ein paar Döbel abgesehen gehabt,aber die wollten nicht so recht.Ich glaub das Wasser ist noch zu kalt!Nachmittag geh ich nochmal auf Forelle oder Barbe!


----------



## Adrian* (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Bin jetzt mal los in Hafen, mal gucken ob was zu machen ist...
Das Wasser ist zwar wieder über'n Meter gestiegen aber wir werden sehn


----------



## arno (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wir fahren gleich auch wieder los!
Mal schauen wie der Wasserstand in der Ems ist, wenn zu hoch , dann gehts wieder an den Emssee!


----------



## Adrian* (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Tja, dass war wohl nichts!
Das Wasser ist gut gestiegen, dass scheint den Fischen nicht so bekommen zu sein...
Bekamm zwar erst einige Bisse die total S******  waren!
Habe immer wieder ausgelutsche Maden dran gehabt, ohne auch nur einen Biss gesehen zu haben, der Wind hat mir das alles noch erschwert, hab dann angefangen rum zu experimentieren, kleinere Haken, größere Haken, Kürzere Vorfäche, Längere Vorfäche, Futter Nasser, mehr lebendköder und Partikel, Salz und all sowas...Irgendwann hatte ich dann alles auf's Gewässer abgestimmt und bekamm endlich vernümpftige Bisse und konnte welche verwandeln...
Ein Rotauge und ein Kaulbarsch der gebissen hat wie ne Barbe!
Aber die Schweine da haben mich richtig verarscht heute! Naja bei den anderen Angler'n sah es bis auf eine Monsterbrasse auch nicht besser aus...

Der Barbenbiss 















Ein Tipp noch, besorgt euch mal die roten Gummimaden von Berkley, hab die heute mal getestet auf die sind die echt gut abgegangen, auf der Rute mit dennen hatte ich viel mehr Bisse!
Werd nicht mehr ohne...


----------



## EmsLiga (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Arno

wir waren auch gestern an der Ems - Brücke Freibad Warendorf !!!

5 Rotaugen & 2 Brassen haben aber jeweils nur mir einer Feederrute gefischt da wir andauernd Laub dran hatten !!!

Zur Zeit bringt es NIX an der Ems evtl. wieder Ostermontach !!!

Petri und Kapitale
Robert


----------



## arno (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo Robert!
Ja, deswegen waren wir ja auch am See!
Heute hatte ich den ersten Aal!
Klein und schwimmt wieder!
Ansonsten gabs nur Weisfisch!
Wenns bis Montag nicht mehr göllert, dann bin ich aber wirklich wieder an der Neuen Mühle zu finden!
Ab späten Nachmittag!
Sohn will auch mal nen Aal fangen hat er mir vorhin noch gesagt!
Sollte es noch Hochwasser geben, sind wir wohl wieder am Emssee!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

egal wo du mit Sohnemann hingehst, 
wünsche Euch beiden auf jeden Fall viel Spass dabei & Petri#6
Arno


----------



## zander55 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War gestern am Vereinsgewässer Burgsee.
Konnte zwei Karpfen von 62 cm und 64 cm und eine Brasse von 42 cm auf Hartmais erwischen. 
Leider konnte ich nur ein Foto machen, da die Akkus der Kamera leer waren und ich keinen Ersatz dabei hatte.


----------



## chris_182 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo,

 war gestern auch mal unterwegs an nem kleinen dav gewässer um wie jedes Jahr  um die Zeit meinen ersten Karpfen zu erwischen aber leider ist daraus nix  geworden. Ich hatte beide Ruten mit Mais bestückt und konnte kaum eine ute  auslegen, weil andauernd Rotaugen sich an meinem Mais zu schaffen machten.|uhoh:  So wurde aus meinem Karpfen nix und ich kann mich dafür in den  Weißfisch Thread eintragen |bla: 


 vG Chris |wavey:


----------



## Angelfritze (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo, 

ich war am Donnerstag und Freitag mit meinem Sohn am Wasser (Erft).
Wir versuchten unser Glück mit Käse und Mais(Pose und Grund), nach 15 Minuten biss auch schon eine Barbe an, allerdings eine aus der Krabbelgruppe. Danach lange Flaute. Nach acht Stunden hatten wir einen Döbel von 30 cm und zwei Rotaugen von 25 cm.
Der Freitag war noch schlimmer von 15 Uhr bis 20 Uhr nicht´s, noch nicht einmal ein Zupfer. Mein Sohn hatte schon entnervt alles eingepackt |gr:|motz: und ich hatte auch nur noch eine Rute im Wasser, weil ich gerade Feierabend machen wollte. Da zupfte es an der Rute und der Angeltag endete mit einer Brasse von 45 cm.
Grüße von der Erft  Uli


----------



## Brassenkönig (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder an der Außenalster unterwegs. Ich konnte 3 Rotaugen (zwischen 20-25 cm) und einen Brassen (ca.45-50 cm) auf Maden an der Feederrute fangen. Die Fische hatten heute ziemlich vorsichtig gebissen. Dadurch hatte ich viele Fehbissen |uhoh: . Ein größerer Fisch (wahrscheinlich Karpfen) ist mir heute auch direkt nach dem Anhieb abgerissen |evil: . Naja, hier kommen die Fotos :m .

http://img397.*ih.us/img397/2054/alsterbrassen1604065ox.th.jpg

http://img60.*ih.us/img60/555/laichausschlag1604065zb.th.jpg

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/3605/rotauge1604062bw.th.jpg

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/834/2rotauge1604061rl.th.jpg

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/1272/letztesrotauge1604065li.th.jpg


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@ Brassenkönig
Bei dir beist es ja wie verückt

Gruss


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo,
ich war die Woche öfters mit der Bolo-Rute unterwegs. Habe diese zum ersten Mal ausprobiert und bin begeistert!
In vier Tagen (je 2Std.) habe ich über 100 Rotaugen, ein paar Döbel,Brassen und Rotfedern gefangen.
Eben bin ich vom Nachtangeln zurück gekommen. War am Erfelder Altrhein.
In der Dämmerung habe ich 5 schöne Brassen und mein Kumpel 2 Brassen gefangen.Nun gut, es hat nicht sehr oft gebissen, aber ich dachte in der Nacht tanzen die Feederruten.Es hat aber die *ganze Nacht nicht gebissen!*
Nicht ein Zuppler.Woran kann das liegen? Mein Kumpel hat gesagt, dass es noch nie so schlecht war.
Ich muss los, Snooker fängt jetzt an!


Gruß Tim


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Verdammt, hab gerade gesehen das es erst morgen ist!


----------



## EmsLiga (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

waren heute nachmittag ma wieder an der Ems !!!

bei 30 Weifischen


----------



## EmsLiga (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

waren heute nachmittag ma wieder an der Ems !!!

Fische haben wir nicht gezählt , denke mehr als 30 Stk. (Rotfedern & Brassen ) 6 konnten wir für die EmsLiga davon gebrauchen :m 

Und mein Kumpel hat noch ein 33ziger Barsch auf Made geschnappt #6 

morgen gehts hoffe ich so gut weiter  

Petri und Kapitale

Robert


----------



## arno (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moin!
Robert, nen 33er Barsch, das ist schon was!
Glückwunsch an den Fänger!
Wo genau wart Ihr?
Morgen Nachmittag ziehen wir auch wieder los!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war am Samstag an der Dovenelbe Feedern!!Gefangen habe unter einigen Rotaugen und brassen auch einen 37cm Rapfen!!Er vergriff sich an den Maden!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war am Samstag an der Dovenelbe Feedern!!Gefangen habe unter einigen Rotaugen und brassen auch einen 37cm Rapfen!!Er vergriff sich an den Maden!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wow, hier ist ja richtig was los...
Dann mal Petri den Fänger'n! Werd versuchen heute auch nochmal in Hafen zu kommen....


----------



## barsch-jäger (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

war heut ma für ne stunde draußen, zwei Rotaugen, eines 40cm

@ Junger Dorschler: Huch, ich seh doppelt


----------



## Expertenangler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Beißt denn überhaubt gut?
Denn wir wahren am rhein da beißt nix?
deswegen frag ich ...


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war heute am Wendebecken (Krefeld/Gellepp) 3 Std. und hab nix gefangen. Naja dan werde ich morgen eine andere Stelle ausprobieren.
Und der Rhein zeigt sich bisher nur von seiner übelsten Seite.
Das nervt ganz schön mit dem Hochwasser. Ich will eindlich wieder an den Rhein auf Grund.


----------



## Adrian* (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute wieder mal am Rhein, hat erst geregnet wie sonst was,aber mich konnte heute nichts zuhause halten...
Später war dann der Schönste Sonnenschein  3 Rotaugen zwischen 25-28cm, 1 Ukelei und 5 Bisse verschlagen...
Habe wieder mit der Feederrute gefischt, 12 und 14er Haken 3-5 Maden...
Futter war das Top Secret Brassen, mit wenig Lebendköder...



























En Freund kamm mit der Digi einfach nicht klar, dewegen sind die Bilder nicht so...


----------



## Seebaer (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Heute 1 Stunde am Vereinssee.

3 Brachsen
1 Rotfeder
1 Rotauge

gefangen auf Brotteig oder Mais - ganz nah am Ufer


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Tach Leute,

endlich ist auch an unserem See das Eis gebrochen. Hatten heute mit zwei Leuten innerhalb von 5 Std. ca.  20 Rotaugen. Wahrlich keine  Beissorgie, jedoch hat es Spaß gemacht. Am Anfang mit Wurm, den Großteil jedoch mit Mais an der Matchrute. Das Wasser ist auch wieder richtig erwacht, es wird gejagt und gesprungen wie verrückt.

Gruß, Steven


----------



## EmsLiga (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

fang vom mir und meinem Kumpel von Ostersonntag an der Ems !!!

bei 30 Stk. haben wir das zählen eingestellt


----------



## arno (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66340
Moin!
Da steht was Heute lief!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

schon die tonne voll gemacht!!!


----------



## DeMax (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Was meint ihr wo sind meine Chancen morgen früh etwas zu fangen am besten? An einem 10 ha großen und bis zu 6m tiefen Baggersee oder besser in nem kleinen Kanalhafen?


----------



## JonasH (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Emsliga Petri aber was macht ihr mit dem Fisch?!


----------



## Adrian* (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@DeMax

Ich würde den Hafen vorziehen, und da mit der Feeder oder Stippe auf Rotaugen probieren...


----------



## EmsLiga (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@JonasH

einige wurden zu Frikadellen verarbeitet , habs erste mal gemacht :m 

meine family hats sehr gemundet sogar der Hund wollte welche haben |supergri 

die anderen sind uns aus der Hand gerutscht war zu schleimig |kopfkrat 

Petri und Kapitale

Robert


----------



## JonasH (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Achso na dann!Jaja dieses schleimige kenne ich zu gut die flutschen aber auch immer weg tz-tz-tz


----------



## Helium (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Gestern am Vereinsgewässer:

2 Schleien
11 Rotfedern
9 Rotaugen

mit dem Winkelpicker überlistet


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Die Werra hat in den letzten Tagen einiges an Fisch hergegeben:
1 Karpfen 1,6kg 44cm
1 Döbel 900g 41cm
1 Barsch 990g 40cm
etliche Rotaugen und andere Kleinfische
Alles auf Feeder -oder Posenmontage.

Gruß Tim


----------



## zander55 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Konnte heute im Vereinsgewässer Kaiserparkweiher, in Krefeld, vier Karauschen von 30, 31, 36 und 40 cm auf Dosenmais, an der Posenmontage fangen.


----------



## arno (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Bo, wat für Dinger!
Die größte Karausche die ich bisher gefangen habe, war gerade ca. 12 cm lang!
Gestern hatte ich noch nen Döbel von 47cm.


----------



## Der-Hechter (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

war gestern mal auf Köfis aus, die beissen schon richtig flach, 20cm! ca20stk. In gleicher tiefe noch ein grosser brassen um die 60cm und noch soon ding verloren.


----------



## zander55 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War gestern mit meinen Freunden Matthias und Sascha am Vereinsgewässer Kaiserparkweiher. Matthias konnte 2 Karauschen fangen, ich konnte drei erwischen. Sascha blieb leider Schneider.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Gibt es eigentlich spezielle plätze wo sich Friedfische aufhalten?

Gruß


----------



## Litty1978 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Fischers Fritz: am besten sind zu dieser Jahreszeit relativ flache Stellen, die von Morgensonne bestrahlt werden, da sich hier das Wasser schneller erwärmt. 

Wir hatten heute so auf 2,5 m schöne Plötzen (bis zu 350gr.) und einen ordentlichen Brassen, die meisten Fische waren bereits im Leichgeschäft (deutlicher Ausschlag) . Hatte  leider nur mein Handy dabei deshalb gibts nur einen Schnappschuss des Brassens vorm Kescher...

Euch allen weiterhin Petri! Langsam gehts ja wieder richtig los...


----------



## Adrian* (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wir waren von gestern bis gerade durch Angeln....
Ich hatte auf der Feeder insgesamt 4 Bisse von dennen ich zwei verwerten konnte, ein Rotauge von 15cm und ein kleiner Rapfen von vielleicht 10cm...
Insgesamt 25std. Angeln nur die zwei Fische! Absolute nichts zu machen...
Ich war der einzigste im Hafen der überhaupt was gefangen hatte, bis auf ein Russe der Heute Morgen auf Pose-Tauwurm einen knapp über 70cm großen Zander gefangen hat, auf das von uns "der hat Schonzeit!!" kamm nur ein "interresiert nicht" und ein Messer... 
Der Zander verschwand keine 10 sekunden später im Auto....


----------



## Litty1978 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



> nur ein interessiert mich nicht und ein Messer...


Super! Leider habe ich solche Aktionen auch schon des öfteren bei uns an der Havel erlebt. Einmal war ich sogar froh das ich mit dem Boot unterwegs war, da diese Menschen dann teilweise sehr ungemütlich werden...


----------



## plattform7 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73446

Leute! Veschohnt doch bitte diesen Thread von solchen Disskursionen! Es gibt schon genügend kapute Threads im Board, wo es eigentlich um Fangmeldungen gehen soll... (Siehe Raubfisch-Abteilung) 

Gibt´s doch genügend Threads, wo es ausdiskutiert werden kann #d


----------



## arno (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73446
> 
> Leute! Veschohnt doch bitte diesen Thread von solchen Disskursionen! Es gibt schon genügend kapute Threads im Board, wo es eigentlich um Fangmeldungen gehen soll... (Siehe Raubfisch-Abteilung)
> 
> Gibt´s doch genügend Threads, wo es ausdiskutiert werden kann #d



Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Also gilt es auch im Fluss mit der Sonne oder nur im See?

Welchen Köder benutzt ihr?

Gruß


----------



## arno (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Das gilt in jedem Wasser!
Köder : Maden und Teig!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ok werd mir dann ne Stelle mit Sonne suchen 
Hoffentlich fang ich dann was schönes

Gruß


----------



## sharkhooker (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moin
vom Neckar bei Mannheim gibt es nicht viel zu berichten, obwohl die 15te KW richtig gut lief, was die Bisse von Nasen angeht. Da diese hier aber momentan gesperrt ist, heißt es C+R!
Die 16te KW dagegen war grotten schlecht, außer man möchte Kaulbarsche in der Pfanne schwimmen haben!?
Das schöne daran ist es kann nur besser werden, und das möglichst bald.
Nichts desto trotz werde ich mich weiterhin fast jeden Tag ans Wasser chillen und das beste am Tag geniesen.


----------



## Cerfat (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hab nur ein Bild auf die schnelle gemacht, auf dem Bild sieht der Bratzen leider etwas klein aus. Auf jeden Fall, die Deckel beißen im mom wie bekloppt.
Ich schätze mal das der seine gute 8-9 Pfund hatte.
Im mom ist der beste Platz in den Buhnen mit Rücklaufströmung, höchstens 1-1,5 meter tief, da wo sich das Wasser jetzt zuerst erwärmt. N paar dicke Karpfen tummeln sich auch schon dort, aber sie wollen noch nicht so richtig, nur noch eine Frage von Tagen.
Im Durschnitt jetzt 10-20 Brassen am Tag, sowie der übliche sonstige Kleinkram. Die Döbel kommen auch langsam, 45+ ist so der Durschnitt im mom.
Rotaugen beißen, aber noch nicht so recht wie in der Sommerlaune.
Ähm, das ganze spielt sich in der Mosel ab.


http://img279.*ih.us/img279/9706/brasse8en.jpg

Ein etwas kleinerer Genosse:

http://img256.*ih.us/img256/4680/quickshot179mo.jpg


----------



## JonasH (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Petri Heil Cerfat!


----------



## Adrian* (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute mal wieder im Hafen, bei wirklich "unmenschlichen bedingungen" (Wetter)...
Gebissen haben wieder nur kleine Ukelei's. Wollte eigentlich heute auf Barben, dass Wasser ist aber noch zu hoch...


----------



## darksnake (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war heute 2 Tage vor Schonzeitbeginn mit einem Vereinskameraden los zum Schleienangeln an einem sehr sehr verkrautetem Vereinsteich!
Zwischendurch hat es angefangen zu Hageln und es lagen dann nach 30 min EXTREM HAGELING auch ca. 5 cm schnee aber egal war schnell weggetaut und es konnte losgehen gefischt wurde mit maden an der pose ca. 1,80 tief gefangen haben wir zu 2. 7 Schleien bis 38cm alle auf Made.
Total goiles Erlebnis!


----------



## Adrian* (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute mal in der Strömung Feeder'n, zwischen überspülten Buhnen...
Konnte nur zwei Brassen fangen...


----------



## aichi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@ Adrian*: Naja, besser als nichts.

Ich selbst war heute auch unterwegs, konnte aber nur drei Brachsen und ein Rotauge fangen. Und vorgestern war ich am gleichen See und habe einen Karpfen gefangen.


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Also ich war gestern und heute mit meiner neuen Colmic RBS Gemini 020 los. Das erste mal dieses Jahr. Da das Wasser bei uns immer noch *sehr sehr* hoch ist, lief es nicht sehr gut #q. An beiden Tagen jeweils einen Ükel und eine Mischung zwischen Brasse und Rotauge (beide so 20 cm). Hatte auch nur ein paar ganz vorsichtige Zupfer.... Naja aber besser als nichts bei diesen Bedingungen :q.


----------



## Adrian* (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Carp

Was haste bezahlt für die Colmic?

Werd jetzt gleich mal in Hafen fahren, werd versuchen an die Hafeneinfahrt zu kommen.
Wetter ist top, haben hier etwas über 25grad aber starken Wind...


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Carp
> 
> Was haste bezahlt für die Colmic?



Die hat 150 € gekostet :m


----------



## Adrian* (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Bin grad vom Hafen zurück, der Wind war echt schlimm...
Musste die Rutenspitzen knapp über die Wasseroberfläche legen damit ich überhaupt was erkennen konnte...
Konnte grad mal 3 von ca.10 Bissen verwandeln und einer davon war en aussteiger, daher wieder nur zwei Brassen...


----------



## JonasH (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Soo heute musste meine ausverkaufs 12€ Stippe mal wieder was zeigen am Ende waren es 2 Rotaugen, 5 oder 6 Kaulbarsche, eine schöne (37cm) Güster (leider keine Brasse)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und noch ein Mini Zander der sich an den maden vergriffen hatte!







So jungs es geht los, also ran ans Wasser!


----------



## Bambine (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

verbrachte gestern nachmittag für ca 3 Stunden an einem kleinen See, habe viel kleinkram gefangen, also richtig viel. Nur 7 Rotaugen in der Grösseklasse 20+ cm, amsonsten Köderfische 5-10 cm en mass.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hi leute,
ich war gestern stippen am Fleet!!
Gefangen habe neben ca.30 lauben auch noch 15 Rotaugen und 5 Brassen von 40cm!!Als köder nahm ich 2-4 maden oder berkley Zuckmüklarven!!Als Futter nahm ich das mosella favorite brassen von Mosella!!#6


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Mahlzeit, also ich war gestern an einem Vereinsgewässer was nicht vom Hochwasser betroffen war. Gefangen habe ich in knapp 2 Stunden 25 Rotaugen von 15-25 cm #6. Lief eigenlich ganz gut, werd dann die nächsten Tage nochmal los zum Stippen!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrian* (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War gerade eben in Bonn im Angelladen nochmal was Feederkram holen...
Unter anderem Feederrig's, 8m Lange Feedervorfächer von Spro, 20m Powergum, (werd damit gleich mal en paar eigene montagen machen)
Körbe, Connectoren, Hanf und ein Futterzusatz wovon 2 Esslöfeln in 5kg Futtergegeben werden sollen. Auf der Dose steht das sein 30mal süsser als Zucker, wenn man dran riecht kommen einem die Tränen 
Muss unbedingt wieder ans Wasser!


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Zander - Schonzeit
Hecht - Beißt schlecht wegen Wetter
Aal - Beißt schlecht wegen Vollmond 
:c 

Also hab ich mein Glück heute abend mal an der Saale mit Frolic auf Weißfisch und Karpfen versucht. Karpfen hatte ich zwar keinen, weil die eh meist nur morgen beißen, aber für 2 starke Brassen von knappen 60 cm hats gereicht. 
|supergri


----------



## Adrian* (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hab eben schonmal das Futter fuers Wochenende gemacht...




Weiss nur noch nicht so genau wo ich hin gehen soll...


----------



## Adrian* (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hier sind nochmal ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage...

Die ist noch vom letzten Wochenende...





Die konnte ich Gestern noch fangen...










Gestern hat en Freund noch 2 Brassen, ein Rotauge und en kleinen Zander beim Feeder'n gefangen.
Wir gehen heute nochmal so bis 24-1Uhr raus, ist aber echt schwierig im moment, dauerregen, dass Wasser ist wieder über en Meter gestiegen, Laichzeit usw...


----------



## Adrian* (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder von Samstag und Gester'n...
Absoulute nichts los, aber auch garnichts! Wir saßen Gestern mim Zeug halb im Wasser weil die Plätze wieder überspült sind...






In das Rotauge muss der Cormoran ordentlich rein gegriffen haben, wenn das nicht von der Laichzeit ist...





Der ging und Gestern gut auf die Nerven, da wir im Wasser saßen kamm der gut an uns ran und hat mir's Futter aus em Eimer gefressen...


----------



## JonasH (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hm naja sei froh das du überhaupt raus kannst und auch die beiden kleineren gefangen hast leider lassen miene Lehrer mich momentan nicht ans Angeln denken  Aber dafür is Pfingsten Zeltlager nagesagt endlichw ieder entspannen!


----------



## Graass (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

hallo

habe am so in nen kleinen weiher 2,5 KG Rotaugen von der grösse von 15 - 20cm rausgeholt alles mit der stiprute hat echt mal spass gemacht das ging im 5 sekunden takt  

cu richie


----------



## Adrian* (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich versuch heute auch nochmal in Hafen zu kommen, vielleicht klappts heute besser....


----------



## Bjoern23NRW (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War gestern mit 2 Kollegen am Rhein-Herne-Kanal. Habe dort eine Rotfeder von 37 cm gfangen.
Der andere Kollege ne Rotfeder von 14 cm, das wars dann aber auch schon |kopfkrat 

Bei dem Wetter machts aber auch einfach keinen Spass |uhoh:


----------



## Adrian* (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Das Wetter interresiert eigentlich nicht, ich war gestern auch los aber wieder ne Nullrunde...nichtmal einen Biss!


----------



## Adrian* (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Werd's heute mal in der nähe einer Hafeneinfahrt probieren, vielleicht klappt's in der Strömung besser...


----------



## JonasH (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Getsern war ich ein mal wieder ein bisschen am mittellandkanal, gleiche Stelle wo ich letztes mal die schönen güstern und rotaugen fing( ein paar Nachrichten wieter oben) nur dieses mal schätzte 10° kälter, ergebnis waren am Ende 2 mini-Kaulbarsche  Abe regal es war malw ieder entspannung pur, außerdem sit von Freitag bis MOntag hardcore Fischen ohne Ende angesagt also was will ich denn mehr?


----------



## Adrian* (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wollte ja gestern eigentlich ne Strömungsstelle, da saßen allerdings schon zwei Karpfenangler, bin dann runter in Hafen.
Aber wieder nichts gefangen, hat nur geregnet, dass Wasser ist auch wieder gestiegen...
Hatte allerdings endlich mal wieder Bisse, auf Maden ging nichts, erst als ich auf Made-Caster gewechselt habe hats gebissen und das nicht mal wenig!


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hoi war bei Geisenheim am Rhein in den Buhnen Feedern, einziger Biss am ganzen Tag war ein Brassen. Der hatte allderdings 2 Kg mit knapp 47 cm und hat nen schönen Drill und viel Fleisch für Fischfrikadellen geliefert :q
Die Buhnen sind für Weißfische echt gut das kleinste was ich da gefangen hab war nen Rotauge von 37 cm. Ansonsten immer Brassen und immer über 40

@ Adrian

Das verletzte Rotauge was du da hoch hälst sieht eher wien kleiner Döbel aus kann das auf dem Foto nicht genau erkennen aber von der Augenfarbe und den umrandeten Schuppen könnte es hinkommen.


----------



## Adrian* (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Das ist ein Feund von mir, war aber en Rotauge


----------



## Flussbarsch (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo!

Ich war vor kurzem selbst einige Male los. Habe 2 schöne Brassen (39 und 48 cm) beide auf Made 1 Plötze (26 cm) und einen schönen Barsch (29 cm) auf Wurm gefangen an der Warnow.


----------



## Spezi22 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

wollte mich mal der runde anschliesen, hier meine Fänge vom 3.6.2006 an der Biggetalsperre.















Und ein parr Rotaugen aber die Schwimmen wieder


gruß Spezi


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Spezi22

Ist en schöner Brassen

Gruß


----------



## Adrian* (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Spezi

Schöne Fische! Womit haste gefangen?


----------



## Spezi22 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Die Fische hab ich alle auf Made gefangen.
Und ich musste viel Anfüttern. Die Fische standen auch für diese Jahreszeit noch zimlich tief am biggesee 8 ( ca. 7 bis 8 Meter ).
Alle auf grund mit Fütter Körpchen mit einer feder.


gruß


----------



## Carp77 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Schöner Klodeckel,Petri.


----------



## Adrian* (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Fahr jetzt mal in Hafen, hab auch ne menge Frolic dabei...
Werd mal mein glück probieren...


----------



## Adrian* (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hab Gestern endlich mal wieder was gefangen, zwar nicht gerade viel aber...


----------



## Braesenkiller (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo na dann wolln wir uns auch mal bei den Fangbildern
beteiligen. Gefangen am letzten Samstag.

Mfg Braesenkiller

www.browningteam-bayern.de


----------



## Der-Hechter (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

na legger, hamse geschmeckt?:q


----------



## Adrian* (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Oha, Stippe? Feeder?

Petri,


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wahnsinn!|scardie: 
Verrat mir das Gewässer!

Gruß Tim


----------



## Braesenkiller (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Gefangen mit der feeder.
Wasser liegt vor meiner Haustür. :m
Die Fische mussten raus und wurden sinnvoll verwertet,
d.h. sie landeten auf dem Grill unseres Vereins und die
Besucher liessen sie sich schmecken.

Mfg Braesenkiller


----------



## Adrian* (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Muss dich mal was fragen, wieviel Körbe fütterst du vor dem eigentlich Angeln mit dem Korb an? Und, wie lange lässt die die Rute drin?


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Für wieviel verkaufst du dein Eigenheim?  

Gruß Tim


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo, hier ein sind zwei Bilder von einem Angeltripp von der schönen blauen Donau bei Regensburg letztes Wochendende


----------



## Braesenkiller (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Muss dich mal was fragen, wieviel Körbe fütterst du vor dem eigentlich Angeln mit dem Korb an? Und, wie lange lässt die die Rute drin?



Kommt auf die Verhältnisse an.
Im Fluss bei uns so 10-15 Körbe.
Im See so 8-10.
Im Schnitt alle 1-2 Minuten rein raus.
Wenns nicht geht dann länger warten.

Mfg Braesenkiller


----------



## Braesenkiller (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> Für wieviel verkaufst du dein Eigenheim?
> 
> Gruß Tim



Hm das wird teuer |supergri
Wichtiger als das Heim wird es sein jemand zu kennen der
dich hier zum Angeln mitnimmt, weil ne Karte zu bekommen
ist für Aussenstehende unmöglich, in dem Wasser wo ich 
das Netz gefüllt habe. 
In der Donau wo mein Kollege "Brassenkiller" seine Fänge
an den Haken bekam, isses leichter ne Karte zu erwerben.
Sollte jemand in unserer Region angeln wollen einfach 
bei uns anfragen wir sagen euch wo Fisch zu fangen ist.

Mfg Braesenkiller


----------



## EgoZocker (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Sehr schöne Fische #6
Werd morgen auch losgehen, mal schauen was so läuft :q


----------



## Spezi22 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Am WE gehts wieder los bin mal gespannt das Wetter Verspricht ja nur gutes, Petri Heil an alle die am WE los ziehen werden. |supergri |supergri |supergri |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


gruß und Petri Heil

Spezi


----------



## EgoZocker (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Konnte heute ein Rotauge (40cm) und ein Brassen (48cm) mit der Feederrute fangen. Haben beide auf Mais gebissen.


----------



## Spezi22 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Nicht schlecht her specht, bzw her Egozocker. Werde Morgen
früh am Olper Vorbecken sitzten am Kapelchen, bin mal gespannt was kommt.

Petri


----------



## JonasH (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Super Fische jungs, kann euch leider nix Friedfischiges berichten da mich im Moment das Forellenjagdfieber gepackt hat! Aber haut rein und ein paar Döbel beißen bei mir ja auch, also ist nichts mit ausschließlich Raubfisch


----------



## Spezi22 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

HIer meine Fänge von Heute Morgen. Hatte eine Brasse 4,7 Pund und 10 Rotaugen hatte ich dann doch noch bis Mittags.     |uhoh:   :q  :q 























Petri


----------



## Adrian* (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wir waren von gestern auf heute nochmal im Hafen Nachtangeln, habens auf große Brassen versucht...
Ich hatte zwei schöne Brassen, und eine Dritte die allerdings im Bauch gehakt war, wie die das geschafft hat weiss ich auch nicht, hab seh nur los gemacht und wieder schwimmen lassen, zählt also nicht...En freund dann auch zwei, wovon eine richtig schön war!
Die ersten 5 Bissen konnte ich nicht richtig verwandeln, die waren echt verrückt...
Einmal hatte ich en kleinen Biss und schlug an, erst passierte nichts, aber plötzlich gibt das en riesen Schlag zurück, hat mir richtig die Rute runter gerissen, natürlich direkt ausgeschlitzt...
Später en Biss, ich schmeiß rein und will gerade die Rute auf en Rod Pod legen rappelt das plötzlich, der Korb lag keine 2 sekunden auf em Grund schon biss einer, ich hatte die Rute noch in der Hand, natürlich angeschlagen, kurzer wiederstand aber dann wieder weg...Hab dann erstmal den Haken gewechselt!
Erst haben wir gedacht wir hätten die Karpfen an Platz bekommen so wie die rein gehauen haben...
Abends fing dann Daniel doch noch die erste große Brassen, Nachts lief dann ausser eins-zwei bissen nichts...
Morgens hatte ich dann Biss auf Biss, als erstes kamm dann die im Bauch gehakte Brassen...
15min später dann die nächste Brasse, 5min Drill...
Wieder 20min Später dann die nächste, die Brassen waren echt super Kampfstark...Dann fing Daniel die größte Brasse die knapp über 60 gewesen sein muss...
Gefangen haben wir auf combi Made-Caster-rote Berkley Gummimade, die sind absoulute Top!


----------



## Spezi22 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Adrian

Schöne Fische die du da Gefangen hast. :m   :m   :m  :m 

Perti


----------



## Cerfat (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Leider ist das Bild nichts gescheites geworden wollte das Kerlchen nicht zu lange an der frischen Luft lassen.
Nur, ist das jetzt n Karausche oder nicht, weil so n dicken Oschi von der Sorte wenn es einer ist, schon Urzeiten nicht mehr gehabt. Hatte noch kurz das Maßband angelegt, waren 51 cm.
Auf jeden Fall, der Oschi sah aus wie pures Gold und gefangen heute, wo denn schon, in der Mosel.


http://img343.*ih.us/img343/9118/karausche2en.jpg


----------



## Spezi22 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Müsste ne Brasse sein auch wenn sie so Golden ist. Aber wenn ich mich irren sollte bitte bescheid sagen


Petri


----------



## Fischers Fritz (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Denk auch das es en Brassen is

Gruß


----------



## Adrian* (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute nach dem wirklich dickem Gewitter mal in der Strömung, dass Hochwasser ist jetzt endlich auch fast weg ist...
Gebissen hat es ganz gut, hab 12 Brassen, 2 Nasen und eine Barbe gefangen...


----------



## Adrian* (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Noch en paar...


----------



## Adrian* (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wir waren von Freitag bis gerade durch angeln, haben en paar Brassen mit der Feederrute und welche mit der Karpfenrute und Frolic gefangen...
Bilder mach ich heute abend rein, ich fahr jetzt noch en paar stunden in die Strömung und versuchs auf Barben...


----------



## Schlei (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moin in Letzterzeit fange ich nur noch Rotfedern selbat auf nen 8er Haken mit Mais ich versteh diese Fische nicht


----------



## Adrian* (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hier sind nochmal ein paar fische vom Wochenende, ein paar sind mit der Feederrute gefangen und welche auf Frolic...


----------



## Adrian* (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hier sind nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Feeder'n am Wochenende, hatte noch mehr gefangen aber keine bilder gemacht...





































Zum Schluss noch en kleiner Hai...


----------



## jan1979 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Boaah! Kompliment Adrian zu den tollen Fotos!!!:m :m :m 

Du hast ja immer super tolle Fänge!!!

Greetz
Jan


----------



## Adrian* (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@jan

Danke danke, ich hab nicht immer gute Fänge...
Der Samstag war mit nur zwei Brassen bei 8std recht mager...
Gester'n wäre mehr drin gewesen, hab zu viele Fische verloren...
Hab's noch nicht so ganz raus


----------



## Spezi22 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@ Adrian

Was soll ich sagen , war letzte Woche Freitag von Morgens 3 bis Mittags um eins. Hab zwei magere Rotaugen gefangen #q .
Ich hatte Natürlich auch noch ein Paar schöne Bisse auf Wurm verpasst,weiß auch nicht bei den bissen hab ich mich angestellt als wenn ich erst gestern Angel gehen würde. So um 10 Uhr  habe ich dann doch an meinem können gezweifelt |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat Dann gingen mir doch noch zwei kleine Rotaugen ins Netz , die aber wieder Schwimmen.
Geh am Samstag wieder Angeln, Morgens und Abends bin mal gespannt was dann los ist.

Petri


----------



## Adrian* (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Spezi22 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Adrian
> 
> Ich hatte Natürlich auch noch ein Paar schöne Bisse auf Wurm verpasst,weiß auch nicht bei den bissen hab ich mich angestellt als wenn ich erst gestern Angel gehen würde. So um 10 Uhr  habe ich dann doch an meinem können gezweifelt |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
> Petri



Das kenn ich, dann bekommt man endlich mal en Biss und dann stellt man sich so an...
Mir passierts allerdings immer wenn ich mal was vernümpftiger dran habe geht alles drunter und drüber...
Werd am Wochenende auch mal los, vielleicht diesmal gezielt auf Barbe, mal versuchen meinen Teil zur Großbarbenjagd bei zu steuern.
Vielleicht geht ich auch über Nacht...


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ein Bericht und Bilder über den Browningcup 2006 in Eixendorf ist auf unserer HP zu finden.
Es wurden auf die beiden tage 1800 kg Brassen gefangen....


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Adrian

Schöne Fänge
ich wär froh wenn ich mal so viel fangen würde

Gruß


----------



## Adrian* (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War gestern und heute nochmal los, gestern zwei Brassen und heute nochmal 4. Nichts los hier...


----------



## Spezi22 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Kann nichts berichten bei uns ist auch nix los. Auser Barsche die beisen wie Brassen und Rotaugen |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat . Wenns sie nur mal eine schöne größe hätten die Barsche #q #q #q


Petri


----------



## Adrian* (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Werd heute Abend vll. mal runter an die Rampen und auf Barsche probieren...


----------



## c0rps3 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hi,  


Kompliment an Adrian*, aber die Punkte auf den Fischen sehen aus wie die Fleckenseuche bei Weissfischen.


----------



## Adrian* (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Danke 
Ich denk mal das ist aber normal nach der Laichzeit...


----------



## c0rps3 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

dachte die haben nach, vor oder während der laichzeit nen laichausschlag, sprich so perlen oben drauf.


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ja das ist aber schon was her, dass hatten aber auch nur die wirklich großen Brassen und Rotaugen...


----------



## Adrian* (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War von gestern auf heute wieder am Rhein Feeder'n...
Hab 10 Brassen, eine Barbe, eine Nase und nen Aal gefangen.


----------



## fisheye_67 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

wir waren heute auch zum sonntagsfischen am rhein, insbesondere sigi auf dem endplatz hatte sich auf's brassenfangen spezialisiert und auch verdient die krone des brassenkönigs errungen...|supergri er hatte bestimmt 15 stück gehabt, aber vielleicht schreibt er ja selbst noch was dazu!

mein grösster brassen heute brachte mit 60cm etwas über 6 pfd auf die waage ...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Heute war bei uns vereinsangeln!!Das Gewässer ist ein kliener kanal mit sehr gutem Brassenbestand!!So konnte ich in 3 std.über 30 Brassen,Rotaugen,Güstern und Lauben gefangen!!De größte Fisch war ein 40cm Brassen mit dem ich den Tagessieg errang!!Als Köder kahmen Maden und laubwürmer zum einsatz!!Als Futter nahm ich das eurocup von Mosella!!


----------



## Adrian* (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Stipp & Matchrute?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Matchrute!!


----------



## plattform7 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Habe die gestrige Abkühlung ausgenutzt und war heute zum Sonneaufgang mit meinem Kumpel am See, um die Weißfische ein wenig zu ärgern... War ein guter Morgen #6  Schön kühl und die Fischies waren auch in der Beißlaune... Konnten insgesamt schätzungsweise 7-8 Kilo an Brassen und Rotaugen fangen. Rotaugen waren alle 20 bis 40 cm :k . Das Monster ist beim Kumpel an die Feeder gegangen... Oder ist das vielleicht doch ein Aland? (genau 40 cm und ziemlich fett) ;+ 






Brassen von 25 bis 50 cm... Von 5 bis 8 Uhr hat es also ständig an den Ruten gerappelt...

Highlight für mich war auch Dril eines Rotauges.. 2 Meter vom Ufer tauchte plötzlich ein schwarzer Schatten auf und es hat heftig in der Rute gerukt... Kurzer Widerstand, ein Hecht von schätzungsweise 70 cm zeigt mir seine Flanke und schwimmt mit meinem Rotauge davon... Für einen Augenblick hatte ich ziemlich hohen Puls :q 

Alles in Allem also - ein wunderschöner Sommermorgen mit reichlich Fisch - nach langer Abstinenz wegen Zeitmangel und unvorteilhaftem Wetter war es heute eine willkommende Abwechselung #h


----------



## Adrian* (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Dacht schon ich wär der einzigste der hier noch postet 
Aber Perit Heil! Sieht irgendwie auch aus wie en Rapfen...!?
War gestern mit der Spinnrute am Rhein, da hat en toter 73er Schuppi gelegen...Sah erst auch wie ne Barbe, weil ich nur die Barteln gesehen hab...


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist das vielleicht doch ein Aland? (genau 40 cm und ziemlich fett) ;+


So isset#h


----------



## plattform7 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> So isset#h


 
Danke, ich werde die wohl nie eindeutig auf Anhieb unterscheiden können...

@adrian
Rapfen schließe ich aus, es hat noch nie Einer einen Rapfen in dem See gefangen...

#h


----------



## Adrian* (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich meinte ja nur das das auch aussieht wie en Rapfen, wegen dem Spitzen maul, hab aber nicht gesagt das es einer ist


----------



## plattform7 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte ja nur das das auch aussieht wie en Rapfen, wegen dem Spitzen maul, hab aber nicht gesagt das es einer ist


 
War auch nicht böse gemeint, habe nur versucht deine Vermutung/Frage zu entkräften


----------



## plattform7 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Gestern abends:

Gleiche Stelle, andere Zeit - die Fänge waren deutlich schlechter (ca. 2 Kilo Brasse, Alande und Rotaugen). Denke es lag an den Temperaturen, war deutlich heiser, als morgens am Sonntag... Diesmal auch ausschließlich mit der Feeder was gefangen, die Matchrute blieb unberührt...

Werde mein Glück also das nächste Mal wieder morgens versuchen... #h


----------



## JonasH (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War huete morgen von 9:30  bis 11:30 am Mittellandkanal, die Barsche haben gebissen wie bekloppt aber alles nur kleinere zwischendurch waren noch 3 schöne Rotaugen, alle so um die 25 cm dabei, also für sonen Kurzfristigen trip bin ich ganz zufrieden und habe jetz twieder richtig Spaß an meiner Stipprute bekommen  morgen früh gehts wieder raus, alelrdings früher und länger!


----------



## Adrian* (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Waren heut auch nochmal los, heute mittag bisschen Feeder'n.
En freund hatte zwei Brassen gefangen, ich bin mit ein paar bissen leer ausgegangen.
Eben waren wir dann woander's, mein Freund mit der Bolo und ich mit der Matchrute...
Danie hatte ca.20-25 Ukeleis ein paar Rotaugen und ne kleine Brasse, ich 6-7 Rotaugen ein schönen Aaland und ein paar Ukeleis.


----------



## Adrian* (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War bis gerade eben Stippen, hab ca.10Brassen, 5 Rotaugen und 5-6 Ukeleis gefangen...


----------



## Barben Fischer (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War eben mit dem Spinner los und hab ein Rotfeder von 35+ gefangen (kein Witz *G*).

Dachte erst wo ich einen Dickeren FIsch sah "WOW! jetzt hast aber nen schönen Barsch gehakt :m "

spezieller fang, geht spinnfischen!#6


----------



## loskayos (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Sicher , dass es keine Rotfeder war.
Die rauben nämlich auch manchmal wenn sie größer sind. 
Konnte auch schon ne scöne Rotfeder beim Spinnen in Schweden fangen. Im ersten Moment war ich auch ganz schön verdutzt, hätte eher mit nem Hecht oder Stachelritter gerechnet. Mittlerweile hab ich das aber echt schon öfters gehört.


----------



## Barben Fischer (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

ou schitt stimmt, hab mich verschrieben danke! :m 

Hab aber ganz schön dumm geschaut, vorallem kannste hier Tagelang auf diese Fische fischen und du fängst keinen (Zu sauberes Wasser, kaum Weissfische)


----------



## Adrian* (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute nochmal Stippen, ca.10 Ukeleis, 5 Alande, 3 Rotaugen, 3 Brassen, und ne Nase...


----------



## Gloin (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

war gestern unterwegs und hab einige alande, rotaugen, gründlinge und ukeleis verhaften können. insegsamt ca 35 glaube ich. sie werden nun alle sinnvoll verwertet!


----------



## Adrian* (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@Gloin

Stippe?


----------



## Gloin (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

noch nicht mal.....:q
war an nem kleinen bach und hab dann paar handvoll maden und grundfutter eingestreut. kurz danach war ein riesenschwarm an verschiedenen kleinfischen vor ort, die ich dann mit einer simplen allround rute und ner feinen pose auf sicht beangeln konnte. die ersten waren schnell verhaftet, doch wurden die fische mit der zeit sehr sehr vorsichtig und verschmähten nach einer weile meine nachgefütterten maden. selbst mein 20er match haken war ihnen noch zu groß und ich musste die fische teilweise richtig "heiß machen" , damit sie doch noch zuschnappten.hat aber alles in allem dann auch sehr gut funktioniert....

ps: ich wusste gar nicht, dass große gründlinge so scheu sind...


----------



## Adrian* (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War gestern auch nochmal Stippen, 3 oder 4 Brassen, 3 Rotaugen, 15 Ukeleis, 1 größeren Aaland, 1 Döbel und ein Zander...


----------



## JonasH (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War gestern los, am Ende hatten wir zu zweit, 7BRassen (die sind jetzt schon wieder verdaut, da wir extrem leckere Bulletten daraus gemacht haben) weiter.. ca 20-25 Ukelei(haben irgendwan naufgehört zu Zählen) ungefähr genau so viele Barsche, allerdings hatte ich mehr Barsche und mein Kumpel mehr Ukeleis... wir saßen 10 Meter auseinander dann hatte mein Kumpel noch 2 ordentliche Rotaugen, die auch mitverarbeitet wurden, eine 35cm die andere 30! ja das hat gestern echt spaß gemacht und selbst bei nem schauer nachdem überall Pfützen und schlammlöcher waren haben die nciht aufgehört zu beißen teilweiße sind Regentropfen direkt auf die Pose und haben diese untergedrückt, das war echt spannend.


----------



## THCX (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Tach,
war am Neckar und wollte "nachts"(bis 1Uhr) eigtl. n paar schöne Aale fangen. Leider Fehlanzeige, dafür aber kurz vor Schluss noch eine schöne Güster von 35,5cm.

Gruß und Petri zu euren Fängen,

Thomas


----------



## Adrian* (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Schöne Fische! Petri Heil...
Ich dachte schon ich wär alleinunterhalter in dem Threat...


----------



## pizzarro1 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War am Samstag von 17:30 bis Sonnenuntergang an unserem 
Privatgewässer.
Habe 9 Rotfedern zwischen 20-30 cm gefangen, es hörte ab 20:30 garnicht mehr auf zu beißen.Habe noch einige große verloren.
Gefangen wurden sie auf Mais.
Habe sie gestern sauer eingelegt.( lecker )
Petri Andreas


----------



## Adrian* (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute nochmal Feeder'n. Insgesamt 15 Brassen gefangen, und nochmal 5 verschlangen + ein paar aussteiger...
Die zwei größten mit etwas über 50 hab ich mal Fotografiert...
Hatte viele Bisse, hatte dann eine Rute auf Boilie gewechselt, lief aber nichts...
Mein "nachbar" hatte allerdings gegen Abend en schönen Spiegler von 14-15Pfund erwischt...
Irgendwann kamm dann Wind auf, dass Wasser war unruhig und sofort keine Bisse mehr, hatte ich auch noch nie...
Zwischen durch bin ich dann mal mit der Stippe raus aber da lief auch nichts...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

|supergri na dann petri


----------



## honeybee (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wir waren am WE mal los.
Raubfischmäßig ging gar nix, dafür hat Junior mit seinem neuen "Kumpel" eine schöne Rotfeder nach der anderen gefangen, etliche Lauben, Brassen und Plötzen.

Vor allem die Jungs haben sich gar keinen Kopf gemacht. Schwimmer abmontiert und einfach auf Grund gelegt. Denen war das egal, das der Stopperknoten da noch irgendwo ist. Viertelsten Wurm irgendwie auf den Haken gepopelt und los gings.


----------



## Stefan6 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wir waren am WE mal los.
> Raubfischmäßig ging gar nix, dafür hat Junior mit seinem neuen "Kumpel" eine schöne Rotfeder nach der anderen gefangen, etliche Lauben, Brassen und Plötzen.
> 
> Vor allem die Jungs haben sich gar keinen Kopf gemacht. Schwimmer abmontiert und einfach auf Grund gelegt. Denen war das egal, das der Stopperknoten da noch irgendwo ist. Viertelsten Wurm irgendwie auf den Haken gepopelt und los gings.


 

Hihi,da soll mal einer sagen,man braucht aufwendige Montagen.:m 
Dickes Petri an Eric#h


----------



## Graass (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

hallo

habe am fr auch nen schönen döbel gefangen mit 46cm und 1,5kg und am sa noch ein fisch ka was das für einen ist mit 30cm 

cu graass


----------



## Adrian* (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War am Samstag mal Feeder'n, hatte 5 Brassen...


----------



## barsch-jäger (27. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

So, eigentlich angel ich ja mehr auf Raubfische als auf Friedies, aber da die Barsche bei uns grad eine kleine Beißpause eingelegt haben, hab ichs mal wieder mit der Feederrute probiert. Dabei kam unter anderem dieses Rotauge mit 45cm heraus
Gruß/barsch-jäger

http://img223.*ih.us/img223/1388/r1nx2.jpg


----------



## sevone (27. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

glückwunsch zu dem nicht ganz alltäglichen fang!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

war heute mit der stange los-fang-53 fische-darunter brassen bis 56cm.-hat mal wieder richtig laune gemacht


----------



## TomBEk (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo, ich hab mir vor kurzem auch eine feederrute zugelegt und am freitag als ich das erste mal damitangeln war fing ich 5 Brassen alle ca. um die 30 cm die größte war 34 cm graß.Also ich war damit ganz gut zufrieden fürs erste mal feedern.
Gruß TomBEk!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Tom erstmal |welcome:  im Board


UND DICKES PETRI ZU DEINEN FÄNGEN#6


----------



## Adrian* (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wow, hier wird ja gepostet!
Na dann mal Petri den Fänger'n!

@Tom

Willkommen im Board, nicht schlecht für den Anfang!


----------



## Adrian* (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute mal Feeder'n, haben auch wieder lecker Hochwasser...
4 Brassen 3 Rotaugen und ein Rapfen der beim reindrehen gebissen hat...


----------



## aalkönig (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Letzten Sonntag in vier Stunden 66 Brassen, insgesamt 28,6 Kg... Alles an einer Feeder, ich dachte ich spinne! #h


----------



## Adrian* (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wie haste das den hingekriegt?


----------



## Brassenkönig (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war gestern im Hamburger Hafen feedern. Ich konnte 7 Alande, 5 Brassen, ein kleines Rotauge und einen Hybriden fangen. Köder waren Rotwürmer und Maden :m


----------



## aalkönig (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Wie haste das den hingekriegt?

Och, einfach so!   
Mit viel Schweiss und gutem Futter!
Gruß Tim#h


----------



## Adrian* (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War eben bei nem Freund im Hafen, der ist da Nachtangeln...
Haben en paar Köderfische zusammen gefangen, ich hab mit der Bolorute 3 Brasse und en Rapfen gefangen...


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

hab heute 2 Brasse als beifang beim Karpfenangeln
die eine war 42 cm
und die andere 50 cm

gruß


----------



## Adrian* (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute auch mal wieder Feeder'n...

~> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41589&page=128


----------



## plattform7 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder angeln. Um 6 Uhr ging´s los. Halb sieben war ich mit allen Vorbereitungen fertig und es konnte los gehen. Geangelt habe ich mit einer Matche und einer Feeder. Die Bisse kamen alle extremst zaghaft, musste an der Matche noch mit dem Waggler runtergehen und blieb dann bei 4 Gramm, damit ich meine Angelstelle noch einigermaßen gut anwerfen konnte. So vorsichtig haben hier die Fische um diese Zeit noch nie gebissen. Ab halb 10 sind die Bisse ganz ausgeblieben, so dass ich um 10 den Heimweg antratt.

Das Ergebnis waren etwa 20 Rotaugen und Alande (alle über 25 cm, der größte Aland hat an der 40ger Marke gekratzt). Als Topköder hat sich wieder mal Mais herausgestellt. Gebissen haben die Fische an einer Kante, in etwa 2.5 Meter Tiefe...

Also war´s wieder mal schön, vor allem diese letzten warmen Sonnenaufgänge, wer weiß, wie oft ich das in diesem Jahr noch erleben kann :k ...


----------



## Brassenkönig (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Ich war heute im Hamburger Hafen feedern. Dabei konnte ich 5 Alande (3 mit ca. 25 cm und 2 mit ca. 35 cm), ein paar Güstern und einen schönen Brassen (ca. 55 cm) fangen. Köder waren Tauwurmstücke mit Maden kombiniert. Fotos gibt es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67250&page=59


----------



## JonasH (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Moin! War gestern mal 2 Stunden Stippen ... aber bevor ne Brasse den Köder überhaupt sehen könnte hatte ein Barsch ihn sich schon genommen, aus langerweile wollte ich wissen wo die denn stehen- 10cm unter der Oberfläche hatte ich Bisse von barschen um 30 cm! ich weiß nciht wie viele ich gefangen- und wie viele sich losgeschüttelt haben aber hier liegen jetzt 6 Stück allso zwischen 30 und 35cm die inne Räuchertonne kommen. Ich frag mich wo die anderen Fische sind


----------



## Adrian* (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Alles was beim mir im moment so läuft, steht bei den Barbenfängen...


----------



## Adrian* (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute mal Hochwasserfeeder'n, lief schlechter als ich gedacht habe...
4 Brassen und ein Rapfen.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

hab heute 5 Rotfedern gefangen
4 mal 10 cm
1 mal 30 cm

gruß


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

es wird leider wieder weniger mit den monster fängen,aber ich werde in den ferein wohl auch mal wider losziehen!!:g


----------



## rotauge88 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

bei uns beissen die rotaugen momentan gut auf teig und auch die güstern.

alerdings nur exemplare bis 20 cm^^


----------



## zorro (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo,
hatte am Sonntag Glück und habe meinen persönlichen Rekord-Döbel gefangen. 52cm mit 1,6Kg

Grüße vom Neckar


http://www.anglerboard.de//board/attachment.php?attachmentid=51224&d=1160936706


----------



## Ansgar112 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Hallo, stimmt! Döbel gehen im Moment sehr gut Freie Schnurr, 10´er Hacken ,Maden oder Bienenmaden ;Wasserkugel und den Fisch suchen! Halt echte Pirsch...

Ansgar


----------



## Adrian* (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute mal Feeder'n, hab ne Brasse gefangen, die bei einer länge von vielleicht 45cm 2,5Kg wog, richtig fett...
Mehr lief allerdings nicht...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

nee es läuft hier auch nicht!!das weißfischjahr geht leider zu ende#t


----------



## Adrian* (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

War heute mal im Hafen Feeder'n...
Ergenis war 4 Brassen, 2 Rotaugen, 1 Aland, 1 Rapfen und ein Kaulbarsch...
Höllenwind, da Bisse erkennen ist echt schwer, besonder's wenn's nur Zupfer sind...


----------



## JonasH (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

So bin jetz zurück aus Portugal, und konnte es nicht lassen heute direkt nach der Schule kurz loszudüsen, am Bach auf Wurm ca 20 Döbel gefangen 5-6 waren recht ordentlich der rest nur möchtegern döbel, mal sehen bald noch einmal die Futterreste die sich übers Jahr angesammelt haben aufbrauchen und denn ist putzen und neues Gerät, Zubehör etc, kaufen angesagt


----------



## fireline (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

ein schöner schied http://img262.*ih.us/img262/4167/schiedid0.jpg


mfg


----------



## Scholli79 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Dann will ich euch auch mal nen schönen Fang von mir zeigen.
Beim Feedern auf Mais/Made Kombi...


----------



## gründler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

hi
Heute mal am Mittelandkanal gewesen,sehr gut gefangen der schönste Fisch kam beim Einpacken,eine Plötze mit 1300gr.

Ps:die Digi Uhr und das Datum spinnt leider rum


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

Dickes Petri, schönes Rotauge:m#6. Die magische 2-Pfundgrenze beim Rotauge zu knacken ist schon eine Herausforderung. Mir gelang das bei Plötzen erst einmal...


----------



## gründler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, schönes Rotauge:m#6. Die magische 2-Pfundgrenze beim Rotauge zu knacken ist schon eine Herausforderung. Mir gelang das bei Plötzen erst einmal...


 
Danke,aber im Mittellandkanal keine Seltenheit,also so um 2pfd Plötzen sind hier öfters drin.Mein Bruder hatte letztes Jahr eine von 1580gr,aber das ist wohl eher die Ausnahme,aber um 2Pfd.fängt man hier bei uns öfter.
Nur das Stippen hier im Mittelandkanal ist nicht einfach,weil der Fisch dauernd die Tiefe ändert,mal unten mal oben mal im Mittelwasser.
Dafür gibs Karpfen Brassen und co.trotz Hardcore Binnenschiffe die einen das Futter nur so aus der Wanne ziehen,jedes Schiff zerstört den Futterplatz.Und 10liter sind manchmal in 2Std weg,je nach Schiffsverkehr aber dafür gibs Dicke Weißfische und co.:q


----------



## Brassenkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Weissfischfänge 2006...*

@gründler
Yo, hier in der Alster fängt man auch schöne Rotaugen. Fische mit 1-2 Pfund Gewicht sind keine Seltenheit, aber Plötzen über einem Kg sind dann schon etwas schwieriger zu fangen...:m


----------

